# 2021 Kansas Thread!



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

We have a trip planned if we get drawn. Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Haven’t been out doing any shed hunting yet but I have been taking some fawn killers! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I won’t be headed west this year to hunt the creek bottoms of North Central Kansas unfortunately so I’ll be following along on everyone else’s hunts.

Good luck to everyone that’s lucky enough to be able to hunt Kansas this year. It truly is a magical place when the time is right.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I’ll be putting in again and will make some scouting/ camping trips with by kids this summer.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jerm said:


> 2021 Kansas Thread!
> Here we sit again....another long wait, to once again perch atop a hardwood tree....pondering lifes mysteries as we await the buck of a lifetime to suddenly show up broadside at the 20....its the simple things in life that matter....at the end of the day all we can take away from this life is our memories...............
> 
> Always Be Kind!


What part of Kansas are you hunting. I love Stafford Kansas. It is much further to drive coming from Kentucky but well worth it to me.


----------



## Bencattin (Oct 5, 2018)

All I need is to get drawn. Tree is all picked out and ready to go.....


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> What part of Kansas are you hunting. I love Stafford Kansas. It is much further to drive coming from Kentucky but well worth it to me.


Ahhhhh land of the outfitters. Can't believe you can even find a spot around there.


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

I was going to hunt near Fort Riley but I am going to Missouri now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txbowhunter4lif (Aug 3, 2005)

Been hunting southern Kansas for 5 years. Hoping to get drawn again.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

9 more months and I’ll be right here


----------



## scullbond (May 31, 2017)

mlawsonhunts said:


> 9 more months and I’ll be right here
> View attachment 7354297


Me too. Is that a 3D target as a decoy!! Genius


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Jerm likes to start this thread so he can come on here and show off all of his big buck sheds he finds and rubs it in our faces.........

Just kidding Jerm. I can't wait to see what you find.............maybe😞


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

scullbond said:


> Me too. Is that a 3D target as a decoy!! Genius


Plus if things get slow you can get some target practice in lol


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Just curious if y’all are hunting pub ground and wiha or all private? I have a buddy with a small farm outside Wichita but the invites aren’t rolling in, lol. So me and a few buddies will be doing public ground


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> Jerm likes to start this thread so he can come on here and show off all of his big buck sheds he finds and rubs it in our faces.........
> 
> Just kidding Jerm. I can't wait to see what you find.............maybe😞


funny stuff my man....
After today Ive walked near 50 miles now, only found 5 freshys....at the expense of sounding like a broken record these deer numbers are in the toilet....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Got Em said:


> Just curious if y’all are hunting pub ground and wiha or all private? I have a buddy with a small farm outside Wichita but the invites aren’t rolling in, lol. So me and a few buddies will be doing public ground
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Round here locals rarely hunt wiha ground as its not worth a hoot...use to be some great wiha all over this area... now they been so pounded over the years the squirrels have even moved on....one thing that also really hurts wiha is the constant pressure from non-local upland hunters pounding even the timbered ground for quail...pushes the deer right out. Now on the other hand I hear of great deer taken on public ground around the lakes every year....somehow they always produce....as for the quesion of where us locals hunt? Unless you have family ground, few do anymore....I could go on and on why but that just get depressing....But on the bright side, what Kansas lacks in quality deer encounters, makes up for it with the most beautiful scenery in the country. You cant beat a sunset in Kansas from a treestand.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I’m all public.... if I draw.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Got Em said:


> Just curious if y’all are hunting pub ground and wiha or all private? I have a buddy with a small farm outside Wichita but the invites aren’t rolling in, lol. So me and a few buddies will be doing public ground
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Private for me

Most wiha that was worth anything in my area has been leased up by outfitters and NR hunters. I once heard the wiha atlas described as a catalog for outfitters


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

The walk-in, in my area gets severely molested.....there are deer on it (nowhere near the numbers and quality of years past) but any young deer that presents a shot seems to get killed. 

I hunt mostly all private, unless it’s coyote calling and then I dabble on the public.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback, I have heard that the public has taken a dive over the years. But I’m sure will be a nice step up from FL for us, lol. We’ve done KY for the last few years, just looking for a new adventure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm, I know you put in a lot of shoe leather looking for sheds. It's still too soon on us to walk though I've been looking as I drive the pastures and fence lines. I did find both sides off of a bad hoof buck that shed early. I saw 5 bucks last night and 11 this morning with some overlap on a couple of spikes Of those only 3 have fully shed and another is still a half rack. We don't have any old big bucks the size of the ones like you chase there, and if we did, they get real crotchety and don't come around the farm house or even show up in front of a trail cam very often. This 6 year old is not a giant rack wise, but he did make a visit after he shed. He's one of the 3 that I've saw this morning that have shed. 










A couple of pics from this morning.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Private for me
> 
> Most wiha that was worth anything in my area has been leased up by outfitters and NR hunters. I once heard the wiha atlas described as a catalog for outfitters


yep exactly my man!!
pretty sad deal nowadays....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> Jerm, I know you put in a lot of shoe leather looking for sheds. It's still too soon on us to walk though I've been looking as I drive the pastures and fence lines. I did find both sides off of a bad hoof buck that shed early. I saw 5 bucks last night and 11 this morning with some overlap on a couple of spikes Of those only 3 have fully shed and another is still a half rack. We don't have any old big bucks the size of the ones like you chase there, and if we did, they get real crotchety and don't come around the farm house or even show up in front of a trail cam very often. This 6 year old is not a giant rack wise, but he did make a visit after he shed. He's one of the 3 that I've saw this morning that have shed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it going friend!
Yep to early here as well....found 5 fresh in 50 miles of leather...knew my odds are low, but too be honest Ive drank so much beer this last summer my bulging belly needed the workout...sweet pics as always good sir!
Take care....


----------



## SM270 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hoping to draw and visit Kansas the first time this year with my wife!!!!!


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Got Em said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I have heard that the public has taken a dive over the years. But I’m sure will be a nice step up from FL for us, lol. We’ve done KY for the last few years, just looking for a new adventure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will take Kansas over WI and MN any day of the week for public land hunting.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Some WIHA near me was leased this last year to some guys from Texas. A few booners were taken off of it when it was in wiha. Talked to them in November and they were saying the bucks were hitting their feeders at night and then going back across the fence. I told them that place was crawling with deer when no feeders or ATV's were allowed. They gave me the look... 
I know local guys do the same, as soon as they get access to good ground they screw it up by over hunting it, or doing other stuff...

hey, ya'll hear about the guys that were fined crawling under the fence and shooting "trophy Deer"at Ft. Riley? Amazing how much can get plead down with a good lawyer.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Dafis said:


> I told them that place was crawling with deer when no feeders or ATV's were allowed.


Just another reason KS needs to ban all artificial baiting, it's not hunting and they aren't hunters.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Ahhhhh land of the outfitters. Can't believe you can even find a spot around there.


I have a couple of good friends in some of the right places.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

sitO said:


> Just another reason KS needs to ban all artificial baiting, it's not hunting and they aren't hunters.


 I always figure they will push the big bucks towards me...I'm just glad nobody is food plotting, aka baiting, near me


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

SM270 said:


> Hoping to draw and visit Kansas the first time this year with my wife!!!!!


your best bet is in eastern kansas...central and western kansas is near void of whitetails...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

sitO said:


> Just another reason KS needs to ban all artificial baiting, it's not hunting and they aren't hunters.


 Oh Sito....your like a broken record man...I do enjoy your posts and content...but you constantly scream about "baiting"...That instantly turns people off from what you have to say...and honestly I think you have some great info and experience to pass on for those who want to listen...but few will listen to a man with a holy'r than thou attitude.

Ive done a bit of hunting myself with and without "bait"...In my experience putting out grain scares away most mature bucks, but will draw in the doe's and young bucks...
Why is it a common mentality among bowhunters, that if all hunters dont hunt the way I do...that its not "Real" hunting....man that ideology gets tiring....no wonder so many folks chose not to hunt anymore...

come on man, your a better person than degrading others....Keep it real out there Sito!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Dafis said:


> Some WIHA near me was leased this last year to some guys from Texas. A few booners were taken off of it when it was in wiha. Talked to them in November and they were saying the bucks were hitting their feeders at night and then going back across the fence. I told them that place was crawling with deer when no feeders or ATV's were allowed. They gave me the look...
> I know local guys do the same, as soon as they get access to good ground they screw it up by over hunting it, or doing other stuff...
> 
> hey, ya'll hear about the guys that were fined crawling under the fence and shooting "trophy Deer"at Ft. Riley? Amazing how much can get plead down with a good lawyer.


Ive got good texas friends...they came here sitting up feeders by every stand....three years passed and out of 4 of them, only 1 good buck was taken in three years....I met them just last season and they asked me my advice...I said in texas if you dont put out a feeder you wont see a deer...in kansas if you put out a feeder you will rarely see a mature buck in the daylight....I told them come sit my stands with no feeders...within 3 days they were tagged out on super mature to old warrior bucks...Im not an anti baiter, but folks shoot themselves in the foot all the time in kansas trying to hard with grain, cams, overhunting etc...what ever happened to a flannel, carhart coat and thermos of coffee, as a man awaits just good ol fashioned luck to fall into his lap....


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Jerm said:


> Oh Sito....your like a broken record man...I do enjoy your posts and content...but you constantly scream about "baiting"...That instantly turns people off from what you have to say...and honestly I think you have some great info and experience to pass on for those who want to listen...but few will listen to a man with a holy'r than thou attitude.
> 
> Ive done a bit of hunting myself with and without "bait"...In my experience putting out grain scares away most mature bucks, but will draw in the doe's and young bucks...
> Why is it a common mentality among bowhunters, that if all hunters dont hunt the way I do...that its not "Real" hunting....man that ideology gets tiring....no wonder so many folks chose not to hunt anymore...
> ...


We all know what hunting is, and what it isn't...not hard to discern. You obviously agree that it's unneeded, so ban it statewide just like they have on all public land.

Just keepin' it real-yo


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Jerm said:


> your best bet is in eastern kansas...central and western kansas is near void of whitetails...


Whoa!!! I hate to break it to ya but the "outfitters" have leased up virtually everything possible here too and numbers weren't great on this side either.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

HB 2331
The fool Corbet is trying to get transferable tags passed again. He is such a snake.


----------



## 30338 (Jun 30, 2011)

Not getting any younger and broke down and bought 80 acres of bottom ground in central Kansas. Haven't bowhunted in over 20 years but looking forward to doing a little sitting this year again. Have a half mile of river running through the middle and lot of deer sign from last fall on it. Never hunted Kansas for deer, just pheasants so it'll be fun learning a new spot.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

30338 said:


> Not getting any younger and broke down and bought 80 acres of bottom ground in central Kansas. Haven't bowhunted in over 20 years but looking forward to doing a little sitting this year again. Have a half mile of river running through the middle and lot of deer sign from last fall on it. Never hunted Kansas for deer, just pheasants so it'll be fun learning a new spot.


Hey, if you need any help let me know. I will hunt with you all season on your property and I can teach you anything you want to know about hunting deer in Kansas hahaha


----------



## 30338 (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL, very generous offer. I got tired of seeing big bucks running off while pheasant hunting. See if anything comes through this fall. Hoping to shed hunt a bit soon over there.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

sitO said:


> We all know what hunting is, and what it isn't...not hard to discern. You obviously agree that it's unneeded, so ban it statewide just like they have on all public land.
> 
> Just keepin' it real-yo





cruizerjoy said:


> Whoa!!! I hate to break it to ya but the "outfitters" have leased up virtually everything possible here too and numbers weren't great on this side either.


 yeah man...its a crap show across the board...i wouldnt waste my money hunting kansas until / if the herd rebounds.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> HB 2331
> The fool Corbet is trying to get transferable tags passed again. He is such a snake.


that would be the final nail in the coffin


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Kansas is getting tougher every year. It use to be easy to find a 150" deer, a little work for a 175" deer and a lot of work but doable on something close to 200". This year with a lot of time put in for my son as it was his last youth season and myself we saw one deer a Mule deer over 170". We had one Whitetail on camera on really, really good private ground that would have gone 180" but only three pictures during the pre-rut. A group of 6 guys from college I always hang out with during rifle season only shot one buck during rifle season in western Kansas. I just look at it this way even the Buffalo hunters eventually left after about 25 years.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Matte said:


> Kansas is getting tougher every year. It use to be easy to find a 150" deer, a little work for a 175" deer and a lot of work but doable on something close to 200". This year with a lot of time put in for my son as it was his last youth season and myself we saw one deer a Mule deer over 170". We had one Whitetail on camera on really, really good private ground that would have gone 180" but only three pictures during the pre-rut. A group of 6 guys from college I always hang out with during rifle season only shot one buck during rifle season in western Kansas. I just look at it this way even the Buffalo hunters eventually left after about 25 years.


spot on man! great analogy with the buffalo...us residents are about to get our wish of less pressure from non-residents because they are already slowing in numbers...when the deer reach near extinction, which has happened before, they will stop coming....but it will be too late for residents and non-residents alike to enjoy a quality hunt....


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

30338 said:


> Not getting any younger and broke down and bought 80 acres of bottom ground in central Kansas


Make sure it is 80 acres or more. A friend was ticketed for claiming 80 acres and the game warden checked and it was 79.something...not 80


----------



## Josh.N (Sep 22, 2018)

I've lived lived in Kansas my whole life. Hunted here for almost 20 years now and I'm getting discouraged with this place... Have had multiple permission properties leased by guides and out of staters. Been hunting mostly public for the last 10/15 years and it is really going down hill. I really enjoy the hunting public other public land YouTube shows but they are killing the public around here. At least double the pressure we used to have and half the deer...


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Josh,

You are not alone. There is probably 20 mounts in my house all above that 160" and closer to the magic 200" number. Most were killed on public ground with a bow. now it is tough to even find these type of deer on private. I leased a section of ground with 1 mile of river, 200 acres of hard woods, Milo, corn, and bean fields all 20 acres or more. Plum thickets and crp in between each field. Basically the best of the best setup. Three years later I let it go. To close to town and two many poachers, heck two of the deer my son shot had bullet wounds in them before rifle season. I have another buddy with 3770 acres in 16 and they use to harvest some monsters but the Poacher from Sharon wiped that area out for the next few year. One of the rumors I heard is he was pissed about all the NR hunters in the area and shot and left more deer than they recovered. Problems we have in Kansas will only get amplified in the future unless something changes.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Kansas and non-res hunters alike be aware. I just visited with my Rep and HB 2331 is going to committee Monday. They took it from the ag committee to the commerce committee, because it would have been killed in the ag committee. They not only switched committees, but they scheduled the committee hearing Monday at 1:30 to minimize opposition. My representative, Doug Blex, said this is MUCH different from the transferable tags of old, this would be devastating. They are shooting for a tag for each 80 acres available to sell by landowners, do the math, that’s a load of tags and those tags would not have to be used on landowner property. He said the state might as well become OTC. Residents, PLEASE contact you representatives. The 3 main representatives opposing this are Doug Blex, Will Carpenter, and Lonnie Clark. The main representatives pushing it are Corbett and Tarwater. Corbett is a snake who hates all things KDWP basically, he has done everything in his power to minimize their authority over the years.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> Kansas and non-res hunters alike be aware. I just visited with my Rep and HB 2331 is going to committee Monday. They took it from the ag committee to the commerce committee, because it would have been killed in the ag committee. They not only switched committees, but they scheduled the committee hearing Monday at 1:30 to minimize opposition. My representative, Doug Blex, said this is MUCH different from the transferable tags of old, this would be devastating. They are shooting for a tag for each 80 acres available to sell by landowners, do the math, that’s a load of tags and those tags would not have to be used on landowner property. He said the state might as well become OTC. Residents, PLEASE contact you representatives. The 3 main representatives opposing this are Doug Blex, Will Carpenter, and Lonnie Clark. The main representatives pushing it are Corbett and Tarwater. Corbett is a snake who hates all things KDWP basically, he has done everything in his power to minimize their authority over the years.


I mean legitimately how likely is this to pass? Also how can you take it from one committee to the next without opposition?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thor3209 said:


> I mean legitimately how likely is this to pass? Also how can you take it from one committee to the next without opposition?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Rep. Blex said it is very likely to pass this time. There is a lot of freshman representation and in the grand scheme of things this is a small deal they know nothing about. By scheduling on Monday they made it difficult to log written opposition. I don’t know the ins and outs of the house; but Tarwater, who is co-sponsoring the bill, just happens to head the commerce committee, so that didn’t hurt matters any.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> Rep. Blex said it is very likely to pass this time. There is a lot of freshman representation and in the grand scheme of things this is a small deal they know nothing about. By scheduling on Monday they made it difficult to log written opposition. I don’t know the ins and outs of the house; but Tarwater, who is co-sponsoring the bill, just happens to head the commerce committee, so that didn’t hurt matters any.


And the ag committee didn't put up a fight at all of it being transitioned over to the commerce committee?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thor3209 said:


> And the ag committee didn't put up a fight at all of it being transitioned over to the commerce committee?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Can they? I’m pretty sure the sponsor of any bill is free to choose whatever committee they prefer to introduce it. Right?


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> Can they? I’m pretty sure the sponsor of any bill is free to choose whatever committee they prefer to introduce it. Right?


I thought when it was on the docket that it was sought to be heard by that committee. So it seems suspicious that it can get cherry picked to a committee just to pass, regardless I'll be contacting my rep.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowonlyoutdoors (Oct 18, 2018)

Can't wait for another KS season this fall! Hopefully these bucks make it through the winter and are still around by season. Just picked these sheds up on Thursday!!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

KSQ2 said:


> Kansas and non-res hunters alike be aware. I just visited with my Rep and HB 2331 is going to committee Monday. They took it from the ag committee to the commerce committee, because it would have been killed in the ag committee. They not only switched committees, but they scheduled the committee hearing Monday at 1:30 to minimize opposition. My representative, Doug Blex, said this is MUCH different from the transferable tags of old, this would be devastating. They are shooting for a tag for each 80 acres available to sell by landowners, do the math, that’s a load of tags and those tags would not have to be used on landowner property. He said the state might as well become OTC. Residents, PLEASE contact you representatives. The 3 main representatives opposing this are Doug Blex, Will Carpenter, and Lonnie Clark. The main representatives pushing it are Corbett and Tarwater. Corbett is a snake who hates all things KDWP basically, he has done everything in his power to minimize their authority over the years.


PLEASE get ahold of your reps Kansas hunters and respectfully tell them you are opposed to this bill. They need to know wildlife is not the possession of landowners to be profited from. They also need to know the current system is already set up to meet demand. They also need to know KDWP stands against this legislation for good reason. For those of you who have already taken action, or plan to, thank you!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Bowonlyoutdoors said:


> Can't wait for another KS season this fall! Hopefully these bucks make it through the winter and are still around by season. Just picked these sheds up on Thursday!!


Where in Kansas was there 15" snow


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jerm said:


> that would be the final nail in the coffin





Matte said:


> Josh,
> 
> You are not alone. There is probably 20 mounts in my house all above that 160" and closer to the magic 200" number. Most were killed on public ground with a bow. now it is tough to even find these type of deer on private.


Most people go their entire lives without ever seeing a 160" deer. I can't even imagine what those Michigan or PA guys think when they see something like this. The public I hunted here in KS for the first time last year gets less pressure than most private does in a lot of states. There are plenty of monsters around you just need to work for them.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

dusters84 said:


> Most people go their entire lives without ever seeing a 160" deer. I can't even imagine what those Michigan or PA guys think when they see something like this. The public I hunted here in KS for the first time last year gets less pressure than most private does in a lot of states. There are plenty of monsters around you just need to work for them.


The amount of pressure on public will change drastically if HB 2331 passes. For all intensive purposes, there will no longer be a draw. My Rep says there will be a push for OTC if it passes.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thor3209 said:


> I thought when it was on the docket that it was sought to be heard by that committee. So it seems suspicious that it can get cherry picked to a committee just to pass, regardless I'll be contacting my rep.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Here is a little bit better explanation from a fella a lot more in the know than me:


“Typical tactic of Corbet and many before him, a learned behavior. He is promoting it for what it truly is this way, it's simply a money making proposal, it is not needed for game management, nor resulting from biological studies. It benefits those that have no intention of ever hunting themselves, commercial hunting operations, and those that failed to draw a tag. It belongs in the commerce committee, but moving it, getting it on the schedule when it is nearly impossible for anyone to offer opposition to it, involved more than Corbet. The majority leader and the committee chair had to be involved as well.”


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

So I have read HB 2331 and the way I interpret it it limits NR to only hunting the landowners land? I've reached out to my local rep for clarification.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> So I have read HB 2331 and the way I interpret it it limits NR to only hunting the landowners land? I've reached out to my local rep for clarification.


Make sure you do reach out, that is not what they are shooting for with this bill, my Rep assured me of that.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> Make sure you do reach out, that is not what they are shooting for with this bill, my Rep assured me of that.


I’ve reached out and he’s doing some digging for me. The bill isn’t very long and it cites another piece of legislation at the beginning that could potentially be hiding the concerns voiced by those here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Jerm said:


> Oh Sito....your like a broken record man...I do enjoy your posts and content...but you constantly scream about "baiting"...That instantly turns people off from what you have to say...and honestly I think you have some great info and experience to pass on for those who want to listen...but few will listen to a man with a holy'r than thou attitude.
> 
> Ive done a bit of hunting myself with and without "bait"...In my experience putting out grain scares away most mature bucks, but will draw in the doe's and young bucks...
> Why is it a common mentality among bowhunters, that if all hunters dont hunt the way I do...that its not "Real" hunting....man that ideology gets tiring....no wonder so many folks chose not to hunt anymore...
> ...


Your 2nd last paragraph is spot on.


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

KSQ2 said:


> The amount of pressure on public will change drastically if HB 2331 passes. For all intensive purposes, there will no longer be a draw. My Rep says there will be a push for OTC if it passes.


That's an entirely different story, because the prior conversation was about tbe current status even without HB 2331.

And even with HB 2331, not convinced it would haveuch of an impact on public land.

"The secretary of wildlife, parks and tourism shall
establish a system to approve and administer the transfer of regular and owner or tenant hunt-on-your-own-land big game permits issued under
K.S.A. 32-937(g), and amendments thereto, from the original recipient of the permit to a nonresident of the state of Kansas solely for the purpose of
hunting white-tailed deer."
. . .
"(5) the secretary of wildlife, parks and tourism may restrict the location that the transferee may hunt white tailed deer to the same area that the landowner or tenant was eligible to hunt;"

So it looks like it would likely be restricted to unit or possibly even more than that. I tend to think joe smoe who already has a 90% chance of drawing a non resident tag wouldn't bother going through the extra steps and extra $$$ for a transfer, but who knows.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

dusters84 said:


> That's an entirely different story, because the prior conversation was about tbe current status even without HB 2331.
> 
> And even with HB 2331, not convinced it would haveuch of an impact on public land.
> 
> ...



Did you also think we'd have full inclusion of Xguns within two months, when they proposed a year long "trial" period for youth and handicapped hunters? This is a foot in the door, it's not good for the already decimated quality of our herd. Don't be so gullible.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

dusters84 said:


> That's an entirely different story, because the prior conversation was about tbe current status even without HB 2331.
> 
> And even with HB 2331, not convinced it would haveuch of an impact on public land.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they take that little bit of extra money and put it back into the deer IE: habitat and access.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

dusters84 said:


> That's an entirely different story, because the prior conversation was about tbe current status even without HB 2331.
> 
> And even with HB 2331, not convinced it would haveuch of an impact on public land.
> 
> ...


The difference is we know what agenda Rep. Corbet is pushing, Sito is right, this is merely a foot in the door. Rep. Corbet is an outfitter and it's his desire to guarantee every client a tag, every year.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is an update from another site; if you see your representative's name, please contact him/her!


I watched it. They ran out of time for the opponents. Will Carpenter and Kdwpt secretary did good jobs. The problem is that it is not getting a fair treatment because It was moved from a committee that has experience with wildlife issues to a committee that does not understand wildlife issues and it had 8 cosponsors on the committee including the Committee chair. Please send and email to your Legislators opposing H B 2331. If you know a Commerce Committee member, Let them know. We can stop this. We have four days Committee on Commerce, Labor and Economic Development Rep. Sean Tarwater Chair Rep. Marty Long Vice Chair Rep. Stephanie Clayton Rep. Avery Anderson Rep. Francis Awerkamp Rep. Jesse Borjon Rep. Tom Burroughs Rep. Will Carpenter Rep. Chris Croft Rep. Pam Curtis Rep. Michael Dodson Rep. Ron Highland Rep. Kyle Hoffman Rep. Steven Johnson Rep. Tom Kessler Rep. Les Mason Rep. Vic Miller Rep. Jason Probst Rep. Bradley Ralph Rep. Louis Ruiz Rep. William Sutton Rep. Kristey Williams Rep. Rui Xu


----------



## D&Mbowhunters (Sep 26, 2018)

KSQ2 said:


> Here is an update from another site; if you see your representative's name, please contact him/her!
> 
> 
> I watched it. They ran out of time for the opponents. Will Carpenter and Kdwpt secretary did good jobs. The problem is that it is not getting a fair treatment because It was moved from a committee that has experience with wildlife issues to a committee that does not understand wildlife issues and it had 8 cosponsors on the committee including the Committee chair. Please send and email to your Legislators opposing H B 2331. If you know a Commerce Committee member, Let them know. We can stop this. We have four days Committee on Commerce, Labor and Economic Development Rep. Sean Tarwater Chair Rep. Marty Long Vice Chair Rep. Stephanie Clayton Rep. Avery Anderson Rep. Francis Awerkamp Rep. Jesse Borjon Rep. Tom Burroughs Rep. Will Carpenter Rep. Chris Croft Rep. Pam Curtis Rep. Michael Dodson Rep. Ron Highland Rep. Kyle Hoffman Rep. Steven Johnson Rep. Tom Kessler Rep. Les Mason Rep. Vic Miller Rep. Jason Probst Rep. Bradley Ralph Rep. Louis Ruiz Rep. William Sutton Rep. Kristey Williams Rep. Rui Xu


Is there a link to watch the video?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

D&Mbowhunters said:


> Is there a link to watch the video?


I’m not sure, he didn’t provide a link.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Found a few sheds in one of my clover plots.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great finds kybeau. I’m still showing about 30% of the bucks have not shed yet. I was hoping the cold snap would cause a lot more to drop. Still too early on us to bust out the bedding areas.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

kybeau said:


> Found a few sheds in one of my clover plots.
> 
> View attachment 7369370
> View attachment 7369371
> ...


Nice! Doing a little frost seeding?


----------



## Redjones (Dec 26, 2019)

The transfer bill starts around 25:30,watch
They don't seem very organized,but thats just my thoughts.
Myself I hope the bill fails.

Greg


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I’m coming to Kansas this year on public ! What’s the best time to come I got 2 weeks !


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Doebuster said:


> I’m coming to Kansas this year on public ! What’s the best time to come I got 2 weeks !


I have always loved late October the most. I've struck gold the most on the first week of November, but trail cams have proven to me the week of Thanksgiving is when I've had the most quality bucks in daylight

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Thor3209 said:


> I have always loved late October the most. I've struck gold the most on the first week of November, but trail cams have proven to me the week of Thanksgiving is when I've had the most quality bucks in daylight
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This past year was my first time hunting my new property in Kansas. Around the end of October / beginning of November was good. Passed on an awesome 4 year old and missed a 160” 10 on 11/1. With that being said the week on Thanksgiving was crazy with new bucks showing up in daytime. Killed a big 9 on Thanksgiving. 

I will say though that once they shut off they turned into ghosts. It was overnight.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Ive also seen some Giants around Thanksgiving. My favorite time to hunt is Nov 15-22. I've seen more big bucks on their feet and got more daylight pics during this period than any other.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

KSQ2 said:


> Nice! Doing a little frost seeding?


Yep! Just a adding a little clover to an already established clover plot. The deer HAMMERED it this year and dug down to the roots during this cold snap, so figured it wouldn't hurt to put some seed out.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Thor3209 said:


> I have always loved late October the most. I've struck gold the most on the first week of November, but trail cams have proven to me the week of Thanksgiving is when I've had the most quality bucks in daylight
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


spot on!


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

Week of thanksgiving is hard to beat. Seems like more and more it is just plain hot during the first week of November. It was in the 70°s first week of November last season.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Jerm said:


> spot on!


Wish I could make it to Thanksgiving week more often, but I've been blessed the last few years with mature bucks that don't deserve a pass!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

The wife and I made it out today for some shed hunting. Didn’t find any but it was still fun showing her around one of the properties I hunt and telling her my stories. Don’t know if she really cared to here them though! Haha


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Last week my son found one of our resident bucks that we were hoping would really blow up next year. No chance now.
I’ve done a little shed hunting and found one shed and another small 8 deadhead from last year. But we still have bucks carrying both sides so I’m going to wait some more.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Hawkfarm said:


> Last week my son found one of our resident bucks that we were hoping would really blow up next year. No chance now.
> I’ve done a little shed hunting and found one shed and another small 8 deadhead from last year. But we still have bucks carrying both sides so I’m going to wait some more.
> View attachment 7378920
> View attachment 7378921
> View attachment 7378922


When was that pic from with him still alive? He looks in rough shape then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

The live picture was right after gun season in December. He was acting a little funny (and not particularly scared) when my neighbor drove up close to him on an atv and took the picture of him. The CO thinks he either suffered a cracked skull from fighting or had a brain worm.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Hawkfarm said:


> The live picture was right after gun season in December. He was acting a little funny (and not particularly scared) when my neighbor drove up close to him on an atv and took the picture of him. The CO thinks he either suffered a cracked skull from fighting or had a brain worm.


He looks sick in the picture but that could be the time of year. He looks sunken in on his back end to me. It's too bad you and your son didn't get to see this animal grow.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> The live picture was right after gun season in December. He was acting a little funny (and not particularly scared) when my neighbor drove up close to him on an atv and took the picture of him. The CO thinks he either suffered a cracked skull from fighting or had a brain worm.


Dang bummer man....


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out Sunday and no sheds but did find about a 140" dead head. Had only been dead maybe a week? Kinda stinky. Real long brow tines as one side might be around 10". I was too lazy to measure.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I’ve still got bucks still carrying antlers and yet, I’m now seeing bucks with new visible antler growth already. Mother Nature at work! It never gets dull.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

I walked for about 2 hours yesterday. Found 10. Found 6 in one small field then four laying out in the middle of an alfalfa field. Biggest was the left side of a 140” that I have a bunch of pics of. My elk are still carrying.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Gonna go for a walk this afternoon. Probably won't find anything. Jerm, send some of those shed finding vibes my way, ok?


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Flying out next weekend to walk our 2 properties. Got 3 days of walking to do, had 7-8 shooters on the one property. Hoping to find at least a couple of them if the squirrels haven’t yet


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Not a bad day today 10 miles in the bag 👍🏼


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Ive logged 225 boot miles and found 95 sheds so far....deer numbers still way down so had to walk more areas to find that many...WIHA ground virtually void of any deer, too many years opf being overhunted has ruined them...turkey youth starts today and the green up is happening so will be hard to find anymore...


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Headed back to NC Kansas this year the 15th-21st..

Had a preference point so will draw for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm said:


> Ive logged 225 boot miles and found 95 sheds so far....deer numbers still way down so had to walk more areas to find that many...WIHA ground virtually void of any deer, too many years opf being overhunted has ruined them...turkey youth starts today and the green up is happening so will be hard to find anymore...


That’s a lot of miles Jerm. I can’t imagine walking that far. But that’s also a lot of sheds. Congrats. I’m sure there has to be a shed graveyard on us and/or on the neighbors or somewhere nearby for the low number of sheds we find.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone out hunting turkey birds? I’ll be out for a quick trip the next two days.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

There was an interesting recent post on the Kansas Wildlife Facebook page. I’m not a facebooker, I saw this in another site. Maybe, just maybe baiting will one day be a thing of the past in Kansas.


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

mlawsonhunts said:


> 9 more months and I’ll be right here
> View attachment 7354297


Is that south central Kansas? Looks exactly like what I hunt.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

SB80 said:


> Is that south central Kansas? Looks exactly like what I hunt.


North East


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

KSQ2 said:


> View attachment 7403457
> There was an interesting recent post on the Kansas Wildlife Facebook page. I’m not a facebooker, I saw this in another site. Maybe, just maybe baiting will one day be a thing of the past in Kansas.


Not as long as we have outfitters . My neighbor outfits and is currently running 23 feeders year round. And he's just 1 of 3 within 2 miles of my house.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I've seen 3 new fawns, two on cams and one in person. The first I caught on camera was on April 29 which historically seems real early. Has anyone else seen fawns that early this spring? Got this one pic this week. Nothing better right now than seeing new fawns and new antler growth.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

hntnksn said:


> Not as long as we have outfitters . My neighbor outfits and is currently running 23 feeders year round. And he's just 1 of 3 within 2 miles of my house.


htnksn complaining about feeders...now that's precious


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

sitO said:


> htnksn complaining about feeders...now that's precious


Or outfitters...he used to be a small outfitter and may still be one...pot and kettle situation.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

sitO said:


> htnksn complaining about feeders...now that's precious


Where am I complaining about feeders?

I simply stated why it wouldn't happen!!!

I'll kill big bucks 24/7 over feeders. Although I haven't deer hunted in a cpl of years. But my grandkids still enjoy it.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hawkfarm said:


> I've seen 3 new fawns, two on cams and one in person. The first I caught on camera was on April 29 which historically seems real early. Has anyone else seen fawns that early this spring? Got this one pic this week. Nothing better right now than seeing new fawns and new antler growth.


I have not seen any fawns yet. I was thinking next month but plenty of antler growth. Cool photos.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Perfect timing, planting bait to lure deer into a specific area. A ml, xbow, or rifle can pretty much cover all of it. Had numerous big uns here last year. Planted a large area with Ladino clover near the south wind stand and everywhere else with Eagle seed Gamekeeper blend.. 1 of the crabclaw bucks sheds was found, scored just under 74"


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

That disc did a great job Zmax. Good timing with the rain too.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes it did, its an old McCormick Deering, can manually change the angles.. i did break a bolt.. planning to go thru it and replace many of them with some new grade 8 bolts..
Grease ftgs still work.. i can load it on my lil trailer with a come a long and a pry bar.. need to add a bit of steel to my trailer and i will be able to load/unload very easily.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

zmax hunter said:


> Perfect timing, planting bait to lure deer into a specific area.


Sounds like an agenda Brian, but I know you are an actual hunter.


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

A few fawns starting to show up


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

You need to change your signature line: 

2014 Obsession Phoenix Stormy Natural, 28.5"/ 65#, QAD HDX, Easton Injexion, Rage Hypodermic, Trophy Ridge React Trio, Beestinger 10/8 stabs, FailurePiles


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I drew a tag for unit 9 and 8 this year, never hunted Kansas before, I’m pumped! Looking into the Frankfort area, gonna be hunting public, I use a lone wolf hand climber here in mo primarily, can anyone that’s hunted these unit tell me if it’s worth even bring to Kansas? Or should I just stick to a hang on?


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Not sure if I'm any help because I've never hunted that unit, but I have the lonewolf sit and climb and never use it anymore. Always go with a lock on or saddle. Both are a lot more versatile IMHO


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

sitO said:


> You need to change your signature line:
> 
> 2014 Obsession Phoenix Stormy Natural, 28.5"/ 65#, QAD HDX, Easton Injexion, Rage Hypodermic, Trophy Ridge React Trio, Beestinger 10/8 stabs, FailurePiles


Sorry it offends you


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

JCole1993 said:


> I drew a tag for unit 9 and 8 this year, never hunted Kansas before, I’m pumped! Looking into the Frankfort area, gonna be hunting public, I use a lone wolf hand climber here in mo primarily, can anyone that’s hunted these unit tell me if it’s worth even bring to Kansas? Or should I just stick to a hang on?


Haven’t hunted that unit but most of unit 10 that I’ve hunted you would pretty limited with any type of climbing stand. Some straight trees in the creek bottoms and open hardwoods, but that’s probably not going to be where you’re gonna want to hunt. I would recommend a hang on w/sticks, or better yet a saddle. Lots of hedge, twisted trees, pin oak, and cedars in all the edge/fencerow/pasture habitat. All of which are basically impossible to get in with a climber


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

JCole1993 said:


> I drew a tag for unit 9 and 8 this year, never hunted Kansas before, I’m pumped! Looking into the Frankfort area, gonna be hunting public, I use a lone wolf hand climber here in mo primarily, can anyone that’s hunted these unit tell me if it’s worth even bring to Kansas? Or should I just stick to a hang on?


Congratulations on your draw...I have the same climber and although sticks and lock-ons are it for me the LW will always ride out with me including this year!

Good luck!


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

JCole1993 said:


> I drew a tag for unit 9 and 8 this year, never hunted Kansas before, I’m pumped! Looking into the Frankfort area, gonna be hunting public, I use a lone wolf hand climber here in mo primarily, can anyone that’s hunted these unit tell me if it’s worth even bring to Kansas? Or should I just stick to a hang on?


My first year, but my buddies have been successful the past few years and they are 90% climber guys. 

I’ll bring one climber but planning on lock-on, saddle, or ground hunting being the optimal choices to be in the best spots. Can’t wait for November!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorslick (Apr 30, 2021)

Anyone know of anyplace to hunt near Emporia, Ks?


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Razorslick said:


> Anyone know of anyplace to hunt near Emporia, Ks?


There’s a few WIHA properties not far from there as well as Melvern Lake


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

JCole1993 said:


> I drew a tag for unit 9 and 8 this year, never hunted Kansas before, I’m pumped! Looking into the Frankfort area, gonna be hunting public, I use a lone wolf hand climber here in mo primarily, can anyone that’s hunted these unit tell me if it’s worth even bring to Kansas? Or should I just stick to a hang on?


just got back from Kansas. Did a quick scouting trip on Unit 8 public land. There is climbable trees but they’re not gonna be where you want em at most likely. I’d bring a lock-on and saddle as well. Cant have to many stands!!


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

BA-IV said:


> just got back from Kansas. Did a quick scouting trip on Unit 8 public land. There is climbable trees but they’re not gonna be where you want em at most likely. I’d bring a lock-on and saddle as well. Cant have to many stands!!


Actually you are limited in Kansas on the # of stands. Also please keep in mind WiHa is currently off limits.


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

Matte said:


> Actually you are limited in Kansas on the # of stands. Also please keep in mind WiHa is currently off limits.


We glassed all the WIHA’s we were interested in from the road, and I put boots on everything public.As for the stands, I meant option wise. I have 4 stands I take with me at any point when I go hunt OOS, and use whichever one fits the scenario best. I sure don’t leave any of em on public for sure.


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

Off limits...Seasonal or 2021?


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Ihuntit said:


> Off limits...Seasonal or 2021?


They have different dates which you can access the land(all are marked with signage), most start in Sept or Nov...no trespassing until open. Also, NO BAITING allowed on any WIHA or Public ground so you'll have to hunt like a man.


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

sitO said:


> They have different dates which you can access the land(all are marked with signage), most start in Sept or Nov...no trespassing until open. Also, NO BAITING allowed on any WIHA or Public ground so you'll have to hunt like a man.


Thanks that’s what I thought but, wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing somethin!

Thanks again Sir!


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Ihuntit said:


> Thanks that’s what I thought but, wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing somethin!
> 
> Thanks again Sir!


Good luck bud, hunt hard and have fun!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good amount of rain so far this year and beside one hot spell the temps have not been bad yet.....deer herd should be doing very well other than the coyote predation.


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

mr. rulebook gonna get u guys bahahahahahaahah, always got the guy who thinks he owns the public land, geeze!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

t-tomshooter said:


> mr. rulebook gonna get u guys bahahahahahaahah, always got the guy who thinks he owns the public land, geeze!


He doesn’t even hunt public to my knowledge. He HATES baiting though.

I do hunt public though, and if I see anyone on it when they aren’t supposed to be, I’ll turn them in post haste, resident or non-resident.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

KSQ2 said:


> He doesn’t even hunt public to my knowledge. He HATES baiting though.
> 
> I do hunt public though, and if I see anyone on it when they aren’t supposed to be, I’ll turn them in post haste, resident or non-resident.


P.S. I follow rules  That guy's just some douche that can't even spell "geez"


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

sitO said:


> P.S. I follow rules  That guy's just some douche that can't even spell "geez"


Who you winking at Sista? listen hear ****O i can 2 spale werds gooder than U!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought a used '18 Bowtech Realm X off of AT and finally got it all set up from the guys at Smoky Valley Shooting Sports. Been shooting a 07 Bowtech Guardian since '09. 

Went out Sunday morning and finished up one stand and modified another stand location. Can't beat doing stand work/lane trimming in July with 70 degree morning temps.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The Eagle seed Gamekeeper plot is doing really well.
We had been kinda dry.. just picked up 4".. all is well.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

New video by B







photos.app.goo.gl




Did someone say "Jerky" ?!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

zmax hunter said:


> New video by B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a stud Brian.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great buck zmax. I haven't seen anything yet even close to that. I've had some recent visitors by the house. The cat was trying to stalk a rabbit in the yard while being shadowed by a doe. The cat ended up sitting on the concrete pad outside the garage man door and I was looking down at it.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Here are some of my better bucks.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just spent yesterday evening and this morning driving around the public and wiha in 8 and 9, drove well over 100 miles of roads, found some good looking spots and some not so good, my concern is I only saw 2 does and 2 fawns in all the driving I did, even right at dusk and early morning, are deer numbers really that bad in these units? Or did I just hit a off evening? Can’t believe I didn’t see more deer in the beans. I don’t expect to have a easy hunt by any means but If I woulda made this same trip around where I hunt in mo I would have seen 50+ deer.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Deer numbers are bad in a lot of places for some reason this year. I have all the habitat, water, bedding and food plots you can imagine. One Fawn, one doe on camera all summer. My river ground 580 acres of everything is only holding 11 deer that we have pics of.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Matte said:


> Deer numbers are bad in a lot of places for some reason this year. I have all the habitat, water, bedding and food plots you can imagine. One Fawn, one doe on camera all summer. My river ground 580 acres of everything is only holding 11 deer that we have pics of.


that’s rough man hopefully it picks up for you, I’ve never hunted Kansas before, drew a tag this year and am looking forward to it, gonna be my first out of state whitetail hunt, just kinda set me back a little only seeing 4 deer in close to 200 miles of driving........ I’m sure a lot will change come November though, lots of standing corn where I drove so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Griz, hope you like your Realm-X, I like mine

a few reports of EHD over here in Missouri, it happens every year some where, some places just a few and other places a lot.

Buddy called me last night who was driving around his hood in central Kansas, saw 10 bucks in one group and 8 in another and no does until he went a few miles south.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We’re not seeing the same numbers as last year either, and that’s in our specific neighborhood in unit 12. Lots of does got taken off public around us the last couple years in the bonus season. EHD hasn’t reared it’s ugly head since ‘12 around us; I’m typing this with one hand while I knock on wood with the other.


----------



## WILKinKC (Nov 20, 2020)

Man I want to hunt Kansas so bad because I never have. I live just across state line in Missouri, but all the Kansas tags are sold out the website says.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Any thoughts on third week of November this year in western central? Didn’t get drawn last year, so i cried and spent more time watching y’all, lol. Have always liked second week better than the first, but never hunted third week before. This year i have a youth group campout that conflicts with week 2 .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Txag02 said:


> Any thoughts on third week of November this year in western central? Didn’t get drawn last year, so i cried and spent more time watching y’all, lol. Have always liked second week better than the first, but never hunted third week before. This year i have a youth group campout that conflicts with week 2 .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The third and fourth week of November have been best for me in North Central Kansas. 3 days before and after thanksgiving would be my preference. 

Might not see as many deer as you will the first few weeks of November, but the chances of seeing a good mature deer is high.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks. I have heard that before, but it’s tough to change from what has been working.... . Have to this year out of necessity. Never know, could be my new preference...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

don't go by any scouting reports/cameras this time of year, as soon and they get hard horned the bucks disperse, if not then there is youth and muzzelloader season and doe season and that first doe in heat to move the monster buck to a place it has never been before.
Even Tiffany will have a monster buck disapear or one all of a sudden show up that they have never seen before.


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

This is the first time I have seen a deer with an ear tag. Does the state do this? This is in Osage county.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Muleyhunter2 said:


> This is the first time I have seen a deer with an ear tag. Does the state do this? This is in Osage county.
> View attachment 7452579


Is that public or private ground? Not that the deer pay an attention to borders, just curious.


----------



## Muleyhunter2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Private


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmm, interesting. I don't know anything about the state ear tagging deer, but someone else might. I do know of a local individual who raised a fawn years ago and tagged its ear; maybe something similar?


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Tonight I saw the first buck this summer/fall that has shed velvet. No pictures as it was too dark for the camera. He had velvet hanging and blood on the antlers that looked like it was still very wet. An older narrow racked 8 pt that I know, but I haven't seen all summer. I've seen some new bucks over the last two weeks. This morning I found that I had branches torn off of three different trees in the yard last night and I watched a 3 year old buck still in velvet work on a different tree.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

A picture from the 30th of May before he disappeared for the summer. He's got a bad right front hoof. His rack will never be big.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

A trail cam pic from last night of the first shed buck. I saw several bucks tonight and not one showed any signs of shedding. One pic from tonight.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hawkfarm said:


> A trail cam pic from last night of the first shed buck. I saw several bucks tonight and not one showed any signs of shedding. One pic from tonight.



Saw a small basket 8 here in southern mo that was shed last Monday, earliest I think Ive ever seen one shed velvet


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

No deer in kansas....go to nebraska haha.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty sure he's hard horned


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

found this guy in the river last week.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> A trail cam pic from last night of the first shed buck. I saw several bucks tonight and not one showed any signs of shedding. One pic from tonight.


A local barbershop only does clipper cuts and calls them "high and tight"....made me thing of that looking at the rack of the buck in the top photo. Hope you folks have a good season.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Duckdog91 said:


> View attachment 7457473
> found this guy in the river last week.


EHD?


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

pinwheeled said:


> EHD?


Not sure, has been in the low 100 degree temps for a good while. Not sure if we have had much for EHD in barton county. Dunno if the heat got him or a parasite.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

All yearlings I've seen are still in velvet while more than 50% of the older bucks I've seen have now shed velvet. Hard antlers rule and the boys are starting to tussle. A picture from this morning in the fog.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Drug a stand to the NW corner of a property on Saturday. Couldn't quite get to where I wanted to due to the high water in the creek. Will go back this coming weekend and scout for a place to put up the ladder stand. I did hang a cam but not where I wanted since I couldn't cross the creek.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> Drug a stand to the NW corner of a property on Saturday. Couldn't quite get to where I wanted to due to the high water in the creek. Will go back this coming weekend and scout for a place to put up the ladder stand. I did hang a cam but not where I wanted since I couldn't cross the creek.


High water in a creek.... I've almost forgotten what that looks like.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone like big 8's?


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone like big 8's?
> View attachment 7466114


Holy cow he is a mega giant. I love giant 8s with their huge frames. Their frames are awesome and dwarf many 10s and 12s. 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well it looks like he is missing his left brow tine. Who likes big 7's? HaHa


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried sitting this morning but about got blown out of the tree. I was hoping to take an 8 that is still in velvet but he didn't show himself.


----------



## Ihuntgeese (Aug 13, 2016)

I May go out this week going to do some scouting over a bean field tonight. 2 deer I’m hoping to see one I’ve got on a camera the other one I’ve just heard about. The one was on my camera the other day minutes after shooting time ended.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck Ihuntgeese. He's a stud


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

Exciting times!!! Nice deer. I went out and sat three hours until I had to get home. Out of own meeting and presentation tomorrow and getting ready to leave for MN hunt on Sunday, so got to get stuff prepped at home and saturday we celebrate our twin grand babies 2nd birthday. 

But in those three hours I think I had a smile for over half of the time sitting there.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone hear the story on this buck yet? Supposedly it was free range but had escaped from a preserve somewhere nearby. Not sure whereabouts in Kansas it was taken though.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I heard Shawnee County. Escaped from high fence and wandered onto some neighbors who shot it. Probably a $10,000++ buck.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My folks live in Shawnee Co and there is a high fence deer farm a few miles down the road from them. I wonder if it's from there?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Definitely sounds like it was an escapee from the high fence operation nearby. 

Seems like the guy who shot it was very upfront about finding the hole in the ear after he shot it. 

And for the record, not that anyone cares, I 100% shoot this deer if it walks by me. 









Photos: Is this 50-Point Buck the New World Record Whitetail?


Whenever pictures of dead megabucks circulate social media, commenters are always quick to ask: “Was it a high fence deer?” It happened when Guner Womack killed one of the most perfectly symmetrical whitetails in Oklahoma’s history, and again when Jason Kline found the deadhead of one of the...




www.themeateater.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Definitely sounds like it was an escapee from the high fence operation nearby.
> 
> Seems like the guy who shot it was very upfront about finding the hole in the ear after he shot it.
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you. I don't care if it was high fence before or not, if it was "free ranging" on my ground and im in the stand it's catching an arrow.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

A young buck on Thursday morning that was shedding velvet overnight Wednesday. Also on Thursday morning the last buck in velvet that I've seen and a young 8 working a scrape in the front yard.




























A doe this morning rubbing on a branch broken in the yard overnight, most likely by a buck And yearling bucks wrestling. It shouldn't be long before it starts to break loose.


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Anybody seeing scrapes opening up? I haven’t seen any yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

My dad, 69 years young, decided he wanted to hunt again after 12 years of sitting it out. Drew his non resident tag, killed his first mature buck ever. I'm just the thankful son that is happy I got to give back a small fraction of what my dad gave me.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

n.d. woods jr said:


> My dad, 69 years young, decided he wanted to hunt again after 12 years of sitting it out. Drew his non resident tag, killed his first mature buck ever. I'm just the thankful son that is happy I got to give back a small fraction of what my dad gave me.


Congrats to your dad on a great Kansas buck!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

kstatemallards said:


> Anybody seeing scrapes opening up? I haven’t seen any yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My BIL hunted his new farm during this past muzzleloader season and watched bucks make scrapes on the field edge he was sitting on


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

kstatemallards said:


> Anybody seeing scrapes opening up? I haven’t seen any yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddies are sending me pics of open scrapes and buck working them.....


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

They use scrapes year round fellas


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

sitO said:


> They use scrapes year round fellas


Most all of the scrapes on my place get overgrown with grass and they don’t use them all year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

I think deer use licking branches of scrapes year round but don’t really start working the ground until after they shed their velvet. The first week of September I had a bunch of scrapes around fields start to get pawed up. I put a trail cam on a scrape almost year round and deer are always on it. I put out a few hemp ropes this year and they love it. A doe just knocked it down but these two both used it throughout the summer.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have been using my mock scrapes daily and when I got out of my stand Saturday I found this big rub 40 yards from my stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Bachelor groups of older bucks have broken up on us and those older bucks are really bulking up body wise compared to a few weeks ago. This time of year the deer are historically concentrating on acorns and mature soybeans.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Noticed several scrapes the last 2 days and rubs popped up over night


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Got a new stand put up today. Not much action on the cam as this is more of a rut/travel property.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

What's everyone's opinion on late November hunting? The last few years I have taken vacation the first or second week of the month and I have seen some decent action but nothing too exciting. Part of me thinks this is due to the weather being abnormally warm the last 2 years. This year I am taking off the 19th through the 28th with hopes that going later in the month will lead to better hunting weather.


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiz18 (Oct 22, 2015)

I run into the same issue. I’m from SE Kansas but live in North Carolina. I only get one week a year to go home and hunt due to work and family. For as many years as I can remember I have taken the first week in November. Some years have been good, some have been less than average hunting wise. I started leaving cell cameras out there for the last 2 years over the course of hunting season. This year I’m going the week of thanksgiving. My personal theory is the rut activity is better earlier in the month, but it all happens at night if it’s warm. I think going a few weeks later than normal will increase the odds of better hunting weather.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Nov 19th thru 24th you will not see many deer but if you do you will see one doe and 5 bucks following her and one of them will cause you to fall out of your stand.

Seen some pictures of a couple nice ones falling this last few days, I got bashed on here last year for posting someone elses deer even though they were on Face book. I saw them and I do not even have facebook...
nice ones = 160 to 220


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wiz18 said:


> I run into the same issue. I’m from SE Kansas but live in North Carolina. I only get one week a year to go home and hunt due to work and family. For as many years as I can remember I have taken the first week in November. Some years have been good, some have been less than average hunting wise. I started leaving cell cameras out there for the last 2 years over the course of hunting season. This year I’m going the week of thanksgiving. My personal theory is the rut activity is better earlier in the month, but it all happens at night if it’s warm. I think going a few weeks later than normal will increase the odds of better hunting weather.


I’m in far SEK so I can definitely relate to movement and weather. Last year I took off the 2nd week and I think everyday the high reached mid 70s and it was probably the most miserable week of my life hunting. Activity was slow and I was in some pretty prime funnels and just nothing big ever showed up. Good luck to you this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dafis said:


> Nov 19th thru 24th you will not see many deer but if you do you will see one doe and 5 bucks following her and one of them will cause you to fall out of your stand.
> 
> Seen some pictures of a couple nice ones falling this last few days, I got bashed on here last year for posting someone elses deer even though they were on Face book. I saw them and I do not even have facebook...
> nice ones = 160 to 220


I could see some good deer falling Friday and Saturday this week. High Friday in my area is like 58 and drizzly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm in SEK too and I'm very excited to sit this Friday with the weather pattern lately


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

JWilson90 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on late November hunting? The last few years I have taken vacation the first or second week of the month and I have seen some decent action but nothing too exciting. Part of me thinks this is due to the weather being abnormally warm the last 2 years. This year I am taking off the 19th through the 28th with hopes that going later in the month will lead to better hunting weather.


You’re doing the right thing by scheduling you’re vacation to the later part of November IME. 

Like Dafis mentioned, you might not see as many deer that you’ll see the first two weeks, but the ones you do see will be good ones. Too many mature bucks locked down the first two weeks from what I’ve experienced. 

I typically schedule my trip for the week before thanksgiving and have had great success.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Tactacam pic from this evening. Look close. This buck has a lot of blood on his forehead and his antler. Another buck may have gotten a pasting.

Best chance for seeing a big buck in daylight on us has always been the last week in November after most of the does have been bred. 










I blew it up before putting it on Flickr and it might show better as the original here.


----------



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

I've killed my biggest ones the end of Oct for what it's worth. It's all weather dependent.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

JWilson90 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on late November hunting? The last few years I have taken vacation the first or second week of the month and I have seen some decent action but nothing too exciting. Part of me thinks this is due to the weather being abnormally warm the last 2 years. This year I am taking off the 19th through the 28th with hopes that going later in the month will lead to better hunting weather.


I love the 3rd week in Kansas. I don’t ever want to miss that 16-20 time frame where we hunt….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone going out this weekend? FIL and I will be going out Saturday morning at least. Nice cool mornings.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone going out this weekend? FIL and I will be going out Saturday morning at least. Nice cool mornings.


Saturday morning I plan to be out. Several morning and even sits next week as the wife plans to be gone toward the end of the week. 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone going out this weekend? FIL and I will be going out Saturday morning at least. Nice cool mornings.


No go for me. Flag football games at 10 lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

JWilson90 said:


> No go for me. Flag football games at 10 lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember those days well. Both of my kids are in college now so I am home free💪


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat for the first time this morning. Had a bobcat go right under my stand at first light. He was under my tree and then started growling. So cool! He then walked away behind me and was growling the whole way.
At about 8:15 I had 7 does all around me and a tall, fairly heavy 7 point with a couple of kickers standing back in the trees and then he took off chasing the does all over. I’ve gotten several pics of him so far. Guessing a nice 3.5 year old.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Finally got some cameras out and one ground blind for my boy…..had to do some rearranging so went ahead and checked some cameras after a couple weeks. A few young bucks and some does but not a lot moving as of now. Need to get another blind or two set up so he can hit it hard come the first part of November.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Been a real strange year for me. Early october my best bucks were out in daylight every day. It lasted two weeks then they went very nocturnal. All the beans are still in around me and lots of acorns on the ground. Bumper crop of fawns this year for me. 

Hunted last week and saw lots of deer. Few bucks.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

I keep checking this topic, but seems like not much happening! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Mark2180 said:


> Been a real strange year for me. Early october my best bucks were out in daylight every day. It lasted two weeks then they went very nocturnal. All the beans are still in around me and lots of acorns on the ground. Bumper crop of fawns this year for me.
> 
> Hunted last week and saw lots of deer. Few bucks.


Its been the same for me too. Late Sept. early Oct. had several bucks on camera. Since nothing but slick heads. Not even night pics of bucks. Its shaping up to be a strange season.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I've thought this thread has been awfully quiet too. Not much happening on my cams either. This warm weather this weekend isn't going to help. FIL has been driving around the area morning and evening and not seeing any deer out and about. Full moon this week maybe isn't helping either.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Pretty quiet here too but this guy is a bit different









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

My problem is the elk moved in. They don’t usually show up until the end of the year. I was seeing tons of deer and now not much except elk. I planted oats in two food plots and we finally got rain two weeks ago. Everything is about 2” tall and they are hammering it. I have three bulls and each have cows. I am getting daylight photos of them too. I have an elk tag and like my chances.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Mark2180 said:


> My problem is the elk moved in. They don’t usually show up until the end of the year. I was seeing tons of deer and now not much except elk. I planted oats in two food plots and we finally got rain two weeks ago. Everything is about 2” tall and they are hammering it. I have three bulls and each have cows. I am getting daylight photos of them too. I have an elk tag and like my chances.


Here are the two better ones. There was a nice 7x6 that I imagine will show back up if he’s alive.


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Have lived in Kansas for 27 years now. Got very fortunate right after I moved here and landed 400 acres of private. Hunted it for 15 years for free. Then lost it to out of state hunters ( $$$$$ ) can't blame them I guess. Started hunting public land. Killed some nice ones over the years, but had to work a lot harder for them!! Have not hunted the last 3 seasons, but fell into an opportunity to hunt 640 acres of prime private recently (again for free). Spent the whole day today scouting and hanging stands. Can't wait to get back at it again ( the old deer hunting blood is pumping again! )


----------



## silvershaft (Jul 23, 2018)

Cookie1125 said:


> Pretty quiet here too but this guy is a bit different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got his twin on my property....a couple states away from you









Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

When the temps temporarily dropped here a week ago I started getting an increasingly large number of nighttime pics of a number of older bucks working a traditional community scrape. A few daytime pics. A significant increase in activity. The temps have gone back up and the activity has fallen off dramatically. A friend was out a week ago for an evening hunt and saw 2 shooters but no available shot. I had two friends out this last Friday evening and one had two does and four fawns eating acorns around him and the other took videos of a nice 9 point working scrapes well within bow range and he passed on a shot. I watched 6 bucks last night, one 6-7 year old monarch by himself and 5 yearlings, 4 spikes and a 3 point. The older buck is the deer equivalent of a sumo wrestler body wise. A real bully. The combined antlers on the yearlings might have made a 12 pack of No 2 pencils. I can’t remember seeing a group of such small racked young bucks. When the youngsters came around some does simply moved off. No real rut indications with the youngsters starting to harass does. Cut beans, picked corn, acorns and lots of clover for the deer to pick from here right now. Come on cooler weather!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Mark2180 said:


> I think deer use licking branches of scrapes year round but don’t really start working the ground until after they shed their velvet. The first week of September I had a bunch of scrapes around fields start to get pawed up. I put a trail cam on a scrape almost year round and deer are always on it. I put out a few hemp ropes this year and they love it. A doe just knocked it down but these two both used it throughout the summer.
> View attachment 7476589
> 
> great idea dude....i assume they rub on it to leave a scent marker?


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I need you peeps to give me some action updates while I waste away at work and wait for the weekend.😞


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Griz. I’m seeing more mature deer show up on cams in daylight. Young ones are fighting. That is all. I’ll have hunters out this weekend for more detailed reports.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

AintNoGriz said:


> I need you peeps to give me some action updates while I waste away at work and wait for the weekend.


Me too. Getting depressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

I've never seen this thread this dead in all the years I have been on here.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Hopefully this thread takes off here in the next few weeks and throughout November. Comparatively, last year at this time we were on page 21, so 9 pages more than this year.

I was hoping to live vicariously through this thread seeings that I'm not headed out to North Central Kansas this fall.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

There are no big deer left anymore. That's why it's so dead.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Total and complete mismanagement of tag allotment, and the herd structure, coupled with the allowance of failure piles on private land led to this.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Don’t have a lot of activity on cameras. Does and a few groups of young bucks. Gonna go place a few mock scrapes and licking branches this weekend and top off the feeders. Looking at the monthly temp projections, November is looking like it will be above average temps for most of the month. Day temps anywhere from 45 to 60 degrees. I was thinking about taking a week off the second week but temps look like they might be better the week of thanksgiving. I’m hearing from others around my area in SEK that bucks are still in groups as well. Was really hoping for a nice cold spell to kick things off.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

put a Camera out Sunday and got this Tuesday am. I said I was not going to put cameras out this year, but I succumed to my own pressure and put one out.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dafis said:


> put a Camera out Sunday and got this Tuesday am. I said I was not going to put cameras out this year, but I succumed to my own pressure and put one out.
> 
> View attachment 7491840


Bet you're glad you did now. Nice deer

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Have an interesting story that relates to the "Out of state hunters " situation here in KS. I have lived here for 27 years now. Back then there wasn't any out of staters. I grew up in Oklahoma and purchased a lifetime license. A couple years after I got here I got drawn for a special archery hunt back home. I was in the process of setting up camp when a couple dudes stopped by and asked what the "Bleep" are you doing here!! I nicely said I am here to hunt. They were very upset and said I wasn't welcome there. I said I didn't know what their problem was but that I definitely wasn't leaving! That's when they pointed at my KS tag and said if we can't hunt in your state then you shouldn't be hunting in ours. At least it started to make sense! I told them that I wasn't the one who made the rules, but that I was an "Okie" born and bred! I just happen to be living in KS now. So if they still had a problem with that then that was too bad!! They still didn't care for it but at least they went on and left me alone.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ha your story drop-em definitely made me take an introspective moment. It kind of proves we all trend to be similar on this topic... I am born and raised in Colorado and cringe every time I get to a trail head hunting elk and see a lot full of out of state plates... Also catch myself remembering the good old days when there was bigger bucks and bulls, with less people in the woods.. I may even grumble under my breath wish they'd get the hell out of my state... 

I have land in KS and see the same thing there I get upset seeing the influx of the hunting show personalities vehicles and all the land being leased up over the past 15 years. Coming from Colorado seeing the recent wolf issue be decided in politics, I cant help but be more upset with our game management agencies and lack of actual management of our resources.. I hope they will stop letting politics decide how we manage our resources and start listening to biologists and actual science. Then maybe just maybe we can quit bickering as hunters when really we are all very similar and protective of our passion. Headed to KS end of next week and cant wait to just spend a few days in the woods...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a hunter out on us tonight and he saw quite a few deer including some out early that he had to slip by on his way to the stand. He had a buck decoy out and attracted a 2 and a 3 year old buck. The 3 year old snort wheezed several times and pawed the ground at the decoy from 20 yards until he finally lost interest. The hunter saw a shooter in the distance but the buck wouldn't respond to rattling or grunts, or the sight of the decoy. Several young does did not like the decoy at all and made several approaches and retreats while snorting and raising cane. some older does were not bothered at all. He saw no chasing, nor any bucks just dogging does. I put some cams up over scrapes in the yard and the bucks hit the scrapes big time at night this week, particularly one of two scrapes under a big pear tree. A lot of different bucks came around to eat pears and to work the licking branches and scrapes. Very few does in comparison. A few of the scrape pics.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Watched 11 bucks this morning until the activity died at 8:45. 6 mature bucks and 5 yearlings. At least 30 deer after seeing only 12-14 from Friday through last night. One doe apparently started to smell just right and she was being stiff legged chased by a two-year-old buck and a mature 4 year old saw the action and joined in and started a full chase. Later I had two 4 year old bucks pin a different doe in our garden with one buck outside the south fence and one outside the north fence with the doe hiding in between them. A five minute standoff. Had other bucks milling around outside of that activity. I had three hunters out last night and they saw 2 does, 2 does, and one passed a nice 3 year old 7 after I’d showed him pics of a big 10. The light switch definitely went on overnight on us and the dimmer switch is starting to turn up the lights. Go figure with 49 temps this morning. One of my buddies slept in but he sure got to exercise his binoculars and eyeballs.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Drop-Em said:


> Have an interesting story that relates to the "Out of state hunters " situation here in KS. I have lived here for 27 years now. Back then there wasn't any out of staters. I grew up in Oklahoma and purchased a lifetime license. A couple years after I got here I got drawn for a special archery hunt back home. I was in the process of setting up camp when a couple dudes stopped by and asked what the "Bleep" are you doing here!! I nicely said I am here to hunt. They were very upset and said I wasn't welcome there. I said I didn't know what their problem was but that I definitely wasn't leaving! That's when they pointed at my KS tag and said if we can't hunt in your state then you shouldn't be hunting in ours. At least it started to make sense! I told them that I wasn't the one who made the rules, but that I was an "Okie" born and bred! I just happen to be living in KS now. So if they still had a problem with that then that was too bad!! They still didn't care for it but at least they went on and left me alone.


I am born and raised Kansan. I have zero problem with a non resident coming here to hunt. I have talked with several and most are good folks. Its the other crap that comes with allowing non residents to hunt. The outfitters, leasing of land and the lack of access for locals because of it. But mostly it was the lies by the F&G to talk locals into it. Tags have not went down in price for residents like we were told. And tags are to cheap for nonresidents. It is what it is and we are stuck with it now. Sorry if it sounds like I am beating up on the guys that are here from out of state. Thats not my intent and wish them a successful hunt.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I’m heading out this Wednesday to hunt units 8,9. I will be hunting public land mainly WIHA, never hunted deer out of state before. Not really sure what to expect, but I’m looking forward to it. Hoping I get to see some rut action.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Saw 9 deer Saturday morning . 2 bucks. One wide 10 3 year old at 30 yards. He trailed a doe and stopped and smelled where she peed . He then turned and raked a tree and went in different direction as her.
Saw 8 this morning on a different property. 7 does/fawns. One buck crossing a standing beam field at 7:30. He was pretty far hard to tell much about him my binos kept fogging up. Could have been 400 yards away.
Pics on property from Saturday showed 2-3 year old bucks and does. No shooters. Property this morning didn’t have squat.


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

I was able to get it done this evening.
Buck came in by him self with 20 minutes till dark. He worked a scrape line in to give me a 10 yard shot. Very Thankful!


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jubbrr03 said:


> View attachment 7493326
> 
> View attachment 7493327
> 
> ...


Nice deer! Halloween fun! I could have ended my season tonight also but let him walk. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

Now I get to video for all my buddies to live out the rest of November


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Jubbrr03 said:


> View attachment 7493326
> 
> View attachment 7493327
> 
> ...


Very nice CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Checking in from central Kansas, heck of a buck Jubbr03


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Saw a couple mule deer bucks getting interested in the girls. Seems like the whitetails out here are just a little behind this year. Guessing this cold weather will really ramp things up.


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

the BBD text messages are flying in last night and this morning. This weather has them going boys


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Got a couple of pics Saturday and Sunday night of guys shooting nice bucks in the evenings. This week looks good for those out and about weather wise.


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

Got in the tree at 1:30 this afternoon and at 2:15 I did a rattling sequence and this guy came on a string. My biggest bow kill to date.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

kseliteshootr said:


> Got in the tree at 1:30 this afternoon and at 2:15 I did a rattling sequence and this guy came on a string. My biggest bow kill to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff there! Congrats. I rattled tonight and had no luck. I’m waiting on the day I rattle and shooter comes rolling in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Huge buck congrats!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats kseliteshootr. Really great buck. In the last two days I've had two new big bucks show up on cams. Ones I've never seen this year. The great action is just getting started. Get out and buckle up.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Watched a decent young 9 bird dogging a doe for the last hour of daylight last night about 70 yards from my stand. Seems like the first hot ones are coming in. Going to get real good soon.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Keep updates coming.. making it hard to wait until I can get out there saturday.

One question I have been debating if you dont mind sharing your opinion thinking of bringing a buck decoy this year. Never used one but think it would bring another level of excitement. Just wondering your opinions. Leave it home or should I try it? Thanks in advance


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Bring it


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

sitO said:


> Bring it


Think buck decoys are better than doe decoys? I ain’t scared to screw some antlers on my doe if you think it gets a better response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got Em said:


> Think buck decoys are better than doe decoys? I ain’t scared to screw some antlers on my doe if you think it gets a better response
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had much better responses with a buck decoy vs. a doe. The only reason I don't take it nearly every time is I'm lazy. Do NOT set up any decoy where it will surprise a deer though; they'll turn inside out and get away in a hurry.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Buck for sure


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

what KSQ2 said, make sure it is out in the open to be seen from all directions as much as you can.
I grunted a broken upp 11 pt in, and i had the decoy over by a plum thicket, he walked right by me at 15 yards, saw the decoy at 20 feet and yep, turned inside out getting out of there. He took over 30 minutes slowly circling around me and the decoy at about 60 yards or so...
I had one try to mount my Montana silhotte decoy last year, he broke my decoy.... my full size one was at a different part of the farm

learned on the Montanna a couple years ago, that they work fine on cloudy days but are to bright when the sun is hitting them unless the deer come on the opposite side of the sun.....on sunny day put it in the shade


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't know.

I've got a spot that's on a "dog-leg" corner, and when they come around the decoy is 20-30yds away when they can first see it. I've had many a buck come around that corner, several on a trot or run, and immediately bristle up and come straight to it. I use a Flambeau full body, haven't tried a full body silhouette, maybe the reaction would be different.

The majority of my sets are wide open, but I think it's more about the specific bucks attitude than anything else.

These videos are old, but examples nonetheless...go to 1:38 and 3:21 in first clip


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

sitO said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I've got a spot that's on a "dog-leg" corner, and when they come around the decoy is 20-30yds away when they can first see it. I've had many a buck come around that corner, several on a trot or run, and immediately bristle up and come straight to it. I use a Flambeau full body, haven't tried a full body silhouette, maybe the reaction would be different.
> 
> ...


I was speaking of feet, not yards Sito. I only did it once out by dodge city many years ago. I inadvertently set my deke in low spot when approached directly from the west. A young buck did just that coming to the horns and when he topped that rise and bullwinkle was only 6’ away, he almost did a backflip before tearing outta there like satan was chasing him. Lol


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Neighbors shot decent bucks 2 nights in a row and my cousin had a close encounter tonight. This thread should be on fire in no time. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

I shot a 5yo 8 tonight over a buck decoy. 
Not my biggest by far but I'm more about the hunt anymore. 

Good luck to everyone as it's time to pull out the waterfowl gear


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> I shot a 5yo 8 tonight over a buck decoy.
> Not my biggest by far but I'm more about the hunt anymore.
> 
> Good luck to everyone as it's time to pull out the waterfowl gear


Congrats. Those decoys really work for you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Been slow where I am but did see a nice buck sprinting behind a doe on the way in


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got here tonight, only had about 20 mins of light left but ended up seeing a doe and small buck while driving around. Curios to see what tomorrow brings, excited to finally be here.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Hitting the road tomorrow, will be there Friday. The doe decoy got a new set of antlers attached yesterday, don’t judge her, she’s just gender curious. 

Pumped up and ready for a fun trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

shot yesterday in St John


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

BGM51 said:


> Congrats. Those decoys really work for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah and actually the same field. 

Had 4 bucks curious and shot the one. All were within 15 yds


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

scrub1 said:


> shot yesterday in St John
> View attachment 7494973


Great job


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

I was in a rut fest last night just no shooter bucks, but vocalizations were crazy, only one cruiser so far this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBulcoc2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Three small ones cruising this morning. Had one over 170 inches at 60 yards but wanted nothing to do with and he’s recalling. Not much for doe movement.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JBulcoc2 said:


> Three small ones cruising this morning. Had one over 170 inches at 60 yards but wanted nothing to do with and he’s recalling. Not much for doe movement.


So, are these California deer? lol


----------



## JBulcoc2 (Aug 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> So, are these California deer? lol


Man sometimes I can’t stand Siri.

He wanted nothing to do with Calling


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Chasing a couple of does in NE KS at 0900


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Passed a 120 8 point this morning at 32 yds, kinda regretting it already, deer movement is almost non existent. Only the 3rd deer I’ve seen in 2 days


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Movement picking up for lots of people in my area. Neighbor 2 miles south shot a mid 150s 10 pt last night and my cousin has had close encounters with 2 mature bucks this week. I saw a 130ish 9 pushing a doe around Monday evening and 2 bucks with does Wednesday morning. I'll hopefully hit the woods tomorrow and Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

My son stuck a nice ten monday night. Good blood to start and then just stopped. We looked that night and all the next day. Even had a dog and no luck. The stuff we were searching in was so thick a lot of it we were on hands and knees. He had to be back to work Wed. He was sick over it. I think he one lunged it. So far they seem to be more interested then the does. At least that is what I have seen. Couldnt get out in time tonight but I will be out early in the morning and may sit all day. Its starting to heat up.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

At 4:30 pm today I saw a big 8 or 10 run two does across a gap in the tall grass about 250 yards out into the pasture. Barely had time to to get the binoculars up as he disappeared into the timber. Definitely running one of them.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Only ended up seeing that one buck yesterday morning, no deer the rest of the day, drove 45 mins north this morning to a new spot, no deer seen on the drive, spot looks good but haven’t seen any sign to speak of, turkeys currently gobbling like crazy across from me. I just don’t feel like there’s many deer in this area, I could be wrong but I’ve yet to see more than a handful in a ton of miles on the truck and several hours in the stand combined. I’ve only bumped 2 deer walking this whole trip so far. Not complaining I knew it wasn’t gonna be easy, just tho that I’d see more deer then this.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My son is gonna be home today and we are gonna go out tonight. Sunday is looking doubtful as they are calling for high winds.

I'm not liking this next weeks forecast. I'm scheduled off Monday--Thursday. Man they are calling for high winds and I may have to bust out my speedo on Monday


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

All three hunters on me saw does and at least one buck this morning. Three small bucks but the other buck was a 160+/- chocolate racked 10 dogging a doe. And driving back around the road to the house at 10 my friend stopped in the road to talk to our neighbor and while stopped they had a doe run across the road right behind their vehicles and she was followed by an average buck.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

2 studs killed last night by my cousin and my uncle. Getting out there after lunch

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I missed the biggest buck I’ve ever seen in person on the hoof this morning at 9:20 and I am absolutely sick and don’t think I will ever be able to live it down unless I somehow get another chance at him and make it count this time. 
I know without pictures it’s all fairy tales, but when I tell you this is a 195-200”+ typical 10, I am not exaggerating. Just an absolute dream buck.

I just got permission on this property and a buddy had been getting pictures of him and told me to hang a stand because someone needed to shoot him. I hung one in the middle of the property on a finger that juts out into the beans between two big blocks of timber on the north and south ends and some cut, some standing beans in between.

Got this buck on reveal last night at a scrape 40 yards from my stand but the wind was forecast to be SSW which would blow right to that scrape. 

At 718 this morning as I was sitting on the ground about 300 yards away, he hit it again and looked to be headed south. I sat until 820 and went to my stand to try and observe. Saw a young buck coming from the south and then a few minutes later he was coming on the same line.

I gave a quick rattle and he acknowledged but didn’t quite make a change in direction. He got to the cut beans and I grunted twice and he was coming on a string.
Got my bow ready and he could have either come to the south of me or the north because of the way this finger of timber is. He chose north and stopped at about 15 yards behind some limbs and I thought he was going to get my wind for sure. Tail flick and kept walking, I Stopped him at 25, perfectly broadside and touched it off. 
Right over his back. I know he dipped a little but not enough that I should have missed that high.
I flat out rushed it and didn’t take my time to settle and pick my spot.
This is definitely the lowest I’ve ever felt bowhunting and I have been at it since 2007 with some great bucks, current biggest in low 170s.

The only silver lining is that it was a clean miss and I didn’t sound him and he didn’t seem spooked.

I hope I can get you pictures of this monster with me behind him, but I promised I wouldn’t share trail pics as I’m not the only one hunting him and we don’t want word getting around if someone was to figure out where.

Going to be hard to sleep for a while after that one.

Good luck everyone! It can all happen in a matter of seconds. Make it count!


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

My Dad’s 155” 10 point shot on 11/3.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

outdrsman11 said:


> I missed the biggest buck I’ve ever seen in person on the hoof this morning at 9:20 and I am absolutely sick and don’t think I will ever be able to live it down unless I somehow get another chance at him and make it count this time.
> I know without pictures it’s all fairy tales, but when I tell you this is a 195-200”+ typical 10, I am not exaggerating. Just an absolute dream buck.
> 
> I just got permission on this property and a buddy had been getting pictures of him and told me to hang a stand because someone needed to shoot him. I hung one in the middle of the property on a finger that juts out into the beans between two big blocks of timber on the north and south ends and some cut, some standing beans in between.
> ...


That’s a heartbreaker, lots of season left so hopefully you will get your second opportunity!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Put this one down last night. Saw him for the first time around 420 across the creek, maybe 80 yards. Most of the time when I see deer on that side of the creek I don't get an opportunity so I tried a few grunts. He didn't come on a string, but he didn't bolt either. I still can't decide if he ended up coming my way due to the grunting or not. He milled around, zig zagging through the timber, making rubs and checking scrapes, in no hurry at all. I ranged him once at 42 yards but he ultimately doubled back and gave me a chip shot at just over 20 yards, quartering away. I watched him for a full 40 minutes before I made the shot. Rough scored him at 159 and some change.
















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

460bko said:


> Put this one down last night. Saw him for the first time around 420 across the creek, maybe 80 yards. Most of the time when I see deer on that side of the creek I don't get an opportunity so I tried a few grunts. He didn't come on a string, but he didn't bolt either. I still can't decide if he ended up coming my way due to the grunting or not. He milled around, zig zagging through the timber, making rubs and checking scrapes, in no hurry at all. I ranged him once at 42 yards but he ultimately doubled back and gave me a chip shot at just over 20 yards, quartering away. I watched him for a full 40 minutes before I made the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome deer. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome deer 460! I love the truck too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

460bko said:


> Put this one down last night. Saw him for the first time around 420 across the creek, maybe 80 yards. Most of the time when I see deer on that side of the creek I don't get an opportunity so I tried a few grunts. He didn't come on a string, but he didn't bolt either. I still can't decide if he ended up coming my way due to the grunting or not. He milled around, zig zagging through the timber, making rubs and checking scrapes, in no hurry at all. I ranged him once at 42 yards but he ultimately doubled back and gave me a chip shot at just over 20 yards, quartering away. I watched him for a full 40 minutes before I made the shot. Rough scored him at 159 and some change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 460bko ! Great buck and truck !


----------



## JBulcoc2 (Aug 7, 2011)

460bko said:


> Put this one down last night. Saw him for the first time around 420 across the creek, maybe 80 yards. Most of the time when I see deer on that side of the creek I don't get an opportunity so I tried a few grunts. He didn't come on a string, but he didn't bolt either. I still can't decide if he ended up coming my way due to the grunting or not. He milled around, zig zagging through the timber, making rubs and checking scrapes, in no hurry at all. I ranged him once at 42 yards but he ultimately doubled back and gave me a chip shot at just over 20 yards, quartering away. I watched him for a full 40 minutes before I made the shot. Rough scored him at 159 and some change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Buck! Congrats


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome bucks guys. Seems most bucks being shot in evenings. 
I saw two 2 year old last night one dogged a doe for a while. My son saw 13, 11 of which where does. Only a spike was hounding them. 
Different spot this morning and it’s a dead zone. This wind is killing me. 
My wife texted me she has warm cinnamon rolls at home, what do I do? Haha!


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Saw a couple bucks last night one decent 4x4 just not old enough. Dead here this morning only one buck fawn so far he just laid down 15 ft from my stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Missed a low 190’s mule deer yesterday morning…..sniffing does but not pushing any hard. Have a couple days off next week, hoping the wind and cool temps will help me out.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Rattled in a young 110”ish deer last night, first hunt. Saw a dozen this morning, only one decent one, closer to 120”ish. He was pushing a doe but they were downwind of me and didn’t stay long. 

Takeaways so far, this is the windiest place on earth, my pants have the most hitchhikers imaginable (at least three varieties), and these deer grunt the loudest I’ve ever heard!

Saw two big ones on private ground our first day here, just need one to come by the stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats on those big bucks!
Hunters out Friday and Saturday here saw a number of bucks and some good ones, most in the distance. Some half hearted chasing by younger bucks. A lot of sniffing and checking. My niece’s SO shot a nice 8 Saturday evening right before dark. No pics on my phone now. I watched some fawns out on their own while momma was out dating, including one midday in the farm yard Saturday that watched me drive in and then walk through the yard and she didn’t want to readily leave. About equal activity morning and evening. My neighbor is out this morning and has seen 3 bucks go by already. Nothing truly hot and heavy yet. Just a matter of being in the right place at the right time. Good luck if you’re out.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Pretty slow here. Had a forkie go by at 8. At least the winds have let up. Time for a PB sandwich


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wind? Here its been very still maybe 2mph. Other wise deer movement is very slow 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gonna be a little later this year? We will be starting to hunt next Monday. A week from today. Don’t look like its gonna be really cold and the moon full... Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Most of my buds in Kansas are having slow action.

I leave Saturday, will scout Sunday and start hunting Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I ended up calling it quits 4 days early, gonna go back in about 10 days and try again. Truck showed 78 yesterday when I headed out for the afternoon hunt. Didn’t see a deer all day yesterday.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yea not seen a deer since the buck fawn at 7 yesterday morning… starting to think I picked the wrong week to take off work…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Stayed on the same property just moved to a stand on the edge of a cut corn field. Broken up buck came out at 4:50 and worked a scrape 150 yards away. 2 does came out the same place at 5:10. 2 yearlings came by my stand at 25 yards at 5:30. 

It was a long, hot , tough day of hunting. 

Thinking of trying a new spot in the morning.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

My son finally saw a buck on stand last night for the first time, little dink 2x3. Have a couple pretty decent ones on cam but they’re all nocturnal. Suppose to be pretty darn windy out here for a few days, that won’t help anything.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

New spot this morning. Single doe at 6:50. 

My FIL was driving around the sections near me and saw numerous bucks. Some with does. They were moving just not by me.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

I have seen several field edges with quite a few deer this morning as well.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Heading out Friday, Unit 10. I’ll be in the stand Saturday afternoon. Hoping to get some good movement from this cool down this weekend. Got 7 days to get it done. My dad has been seeing some bucks around, nothing big yet


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Headed out tonight to my golden stand where I've killed my biggest bucks wind is ideal and I started to see some bigger boys up and moving around yesterday when I was driving around the properties. Sat 4 evenings the last few days with little to no deer sightings, but some rubs and scrapes are popping up now, seems like everything has hit pretty late here compared to years past. Have all of next week off though and that seems to be when I have the biggest bucks in daylight on camera, plus the corn is still up and that always helps my spots out.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thor3209 said:


> Headed out tonight to my golden stand where I've killed my biggest bucks wind is ideal and I started to see some bigger boys up and moving around yesterday when I was driving around the properties. Sat 4 evenings the last few days with little to no deer sightings, but some rubs and scrapes are popping up now, seems like everything has hit pretty late here compared to years past. Have all of next week off though and that seems to be when I have the biggest bucks in daylight on camera, plus the corn is still up and that always helps my spots out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


What area of Kansas are you in? We will be hunting North Central all next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

stevewes2004 said:


> What area of Kansas are you in? We will be hunting North Central all next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NE

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldloggy (Nov 8, 2020)

460bko said:


> Put this one down last night. Saw him for the first time around 420 across the creek, maybe 80 yards. Most of the time when I see deer on that side of the creek I don't get an opportunity so I tried a few grunts. He didn't come on a string, but he didn't bolt either. I still can't decide if he ended up coming my way due to the grunting or not. He milled around, zig zagging through the timber, making rubs and checking scrapes, in no hurry at all. I ranged him once at 42 yards but he ultimately doubled back and gave me a chip shot at just over 20 yards, quartering away. I watched him for a full 40 minutes before I made the shot. Rough scored him at 159 and some change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome buck. Even better Truck! Best pic ive seen all yr


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

It was slow till it suddenly wasn't tonight. Got in at 1300 rattled every hour after that. 1600 is when everything unfolded had a dink come out straight north of me them half an hour later had another dink come from the southwest working a scrape line. Minutes after that happened to look south east across the creek and got a glimpse at a good 160-170ish 10, one of the widest deer I've ever seen on the hoof. I'm guessing he came in to investigate the rattle, did not respond to a couple grunts. Just judging by how they were acting that everything is late. They almost seemed domesticated, no mouths open just checking things out. I texted the neighbor and said it seemed like last week of October instead of the second week of November. Could head one working towards be from the East shortly after sunset but the famer started cutting corn when he seemed to be getting close and ended my night. Will hunt CRP tomorrow with the wind being bad then on vacation till Sunday. Week straight in the stand after that, wish the corn was going to still be standing but it is what it is. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Had a 145” 9 go by at 45 yards last night at 5:15. Saw a total of 3 deer yesterday. 

Have seen 0 deer this morning. I’m on the downwind side of a bedding area. Warm temps and strong S winds again. Can’t believe it. This place is full of does and nothing is moving. 

I’ve got one more day off tomorrow but if we get the winds they are calling for I may save it for next week and go to work.


----------



## MBaboon (Jan 28, 2012)

Managed to hit that winning combo of right place, right time, and right deer on Monday night. Recovery was a roller coaster ride lasting about 16 hours from the shot at last light. With virtually no blood, and seeing my arrow and lighted nock go with him, I decided to honor the "when in doubt back out" philosophy. With the aid of a wonderful tracking dog and handler the next morning, we ended the track at the bank of the Chikaskia river where all hope seemed lost. Remembering an episode of Midwest Whitetail, I looked down river and low and behold saw antlers sticking out of the water. 

Stubborn, tough deer never bedded in over almost 800 yards of zig zag through nasty river bottom. I truly believe he died pretty quick based on his injuries, he was just on a mission to get to that water. The good fortune of expiring in the river kept the coyotes off him. 

The shot ended up being more quartering to me than I realized when I shot, and was a steep down angle. However I feel the shot ended up being spot on for what was presented. Just behind shoulder, high near side lung and exited low on far side spilling some guts. The arrow stayed in him the whole way so the only blood was a smear on tall grass every 30-40 yds. Thank goodness for the dog, or there is no way I would have recovered him over that distance. Hard to believe he didn't bed down, and just kept going. 

I'm still on cloud 9, and so fortunate to recover him, and for the opportunity to hunt this piece of land thanks to a good, and oh so generous buddy. Everytime I look at the photo I'm like...damn! that's a big buck. Certainly my biggest to date and one of those big, mature Kansas bucks we all strive for. 

Just wish I could of recovered immediately and harvested all meat off him. But temps never dipped under 50, and 16 hrs, guts punctured, he definitely didn't pass the smell test. Pretty sure back straps I just trimmed up are ok though. 

More hunting to be done trying to get my 10 year old boy his first deer. And a doe or two would certainly cap off an amazing 2021.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Stud of a buck. Congrats!!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nothing to post in 24 hrs? Man, this is the slowest I ever remember... I hope it’s better next week....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

And yes. Heck of a buck for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Buddy saw 12 bucks this morning. 3 shooters. Drew on one but never got the right shot.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now that seems to be a good report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Left for Branson today for 4 days and low and behold I see a hell of an 8 in the crp north of our house. He was on a doe pretty hard so maybe he will lock down and stay local seeking next week when I have a full week off. We have a doe with 3 fawns as of yesterday still in our yard so maybe just maybe he will pay me a visit next week!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sat all day and saw 4 does at 515. One was the fattest I have ever seen. She was almost twice as thick as the other 3. I was sorely tempted, but I didn’t get an antler less tag this year and didn’t want to use my any sex tag yet.

This morning at first light I noticed a raccoon at the top of my tree way out on a skinny branch

I must have bumped him up there on my way up. The only way down was past me so that damn thing stayed attached to the skinny branch all day, even with the wind gusts.

I thought for sure he was going to go for a fall


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Have been seeing a few the last four days but today things really picked up in our area. Started seeing the big ones along with more movement as a whole. Still not seeing any real rut type activity though! In fact this evening @ about 4:15 I was at full draw on the first mature doe that I have had a chance at and just as I was about to touch off the release she bolted away. I didn't know what happened until I looked farther up the fence line and there was a decent 8 point coming to the spot she had been. She obviously didn't want anything to do with him! Hoping the colder nights coming up will get things really going.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

Still seeing a few 2 yo and 1 yo bucks, seen a couple 3s. Buddy saw a 4+ this afternoon. No chasing. Nothing real exciting yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

We had 14 days but only took 7 to double up on public. Kansas always treats us good. 
155” 10pt 
147” 8pt 
Both mature 5yr+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> We had 14 days but only took 7 to double up on public. Kansas always treats us good.
> 155” 10pt
> 147” 8pt
> Both mature 5yr+
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

rmscustom said:


> We had 14 days but only took 7 to double up on public. Kansas always treats us good.
> 155” 10pt
> 147” 8pt
> Both mature 5yr+
> ...


Pics?

Been slow here but saw a couple nice ones chasing this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Got Em said:


> Pics?
> 
> Been slow here but saw a couple nice ones chasing this morning
> 
> ...


I usually don’t but what the heck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

8pt is mine. 10pt is my nephews. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> 8pt is mine. 10pt is my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bucks. Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Great bucks! 

I will be back out this weekend. Really looking forward to Saturday morning.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

I just killed one. It’s a good morning. Saw a bigger one but it’s been a slow week and time is ticking down. Super happy with him on my first trip out here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great bucks. Congrats. Watching chasing out the farm house back window as I type this. Nothing that size, but it’s action.


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Like I said in my last post things are picking up here. My son-in-law got this bruiser this morning.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Still been really slow where I’m at…..saw a couple decent bucks pushing yesterday morning before the wind decided to howl. Might make a quick drive out and see what’s moving, if anything. Still haven’t been able to relocate the one I missed last weekend.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Saw 4 or 5 bucks this morning. I think one was a duplicate . Biggest was a 2 year old 9. Everything else pretty dinky. All we’re chasing does. 

Trying a new spot tonight and gonna regroup and figure out what to do tomorrow morning. 

So jealous of these big bucks!!


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

Heading back east from my 9 day hunt in NE Kansas. Crazy weather. I killed a 148” 9pt on the 11th at 9:05am cruising. I saw a few shooters and several 2 year olds but zero chasing...


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

My 148”


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice buck. We will be hunting Monday thru Saturday. Fingers crossed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

Was headed to Holton KS for a football game this past Friday and had a buck cross the road In front of me that had an arrow dangling out the front of his neck 😳. 

Seems like more and more people are seeing big deer good luck to those still grinding and congrats to those who have gotten it done in the last couple weeks


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

No movement this morning. Saw 2 does 200 yards away at 7:00. 

FIL driving around has not seen much either.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just finished setting stands a little while ago. It was 82 degrees. Saw a good buck at 3:10 traveling. Was cutting limbs to tuck a tripod in a cedar, and a nice 5x? Came through around 4:30. Broke on one side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Filled an antlerless tag this morning. The Grim Reaper and the Old Elite did their job! Seeing lots of does and yearlings but still not seeing any chasing!


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Drop-Em said:


> Filled an antlerless tag this morning. The Grim Reaper and the Old Elite did their job! Seeing lots of does and yearlings but still not seeing any chasing!


Congrats. Same for me. Bumper crop of fawns this year and little rutting activity.


----------



## burns_312 (Sep 27, 2007)

Shot this deer Thursday afternoon. Unfortunately clipped a branch and hit him waaaaay back. I was instantly sick to my stomach. To make matters worse he bedded about 60 yards from me after the shot and there was nothing I could do but watch and hope he died, couldn’t get another arrow in him due to trees and knew I’d bump him if I climbed down. After about an hour, he slowly walked off and I could tell he didn’t feel well. Decided to let him be overnight as I felt it would be the best chance of recovery. Went back at first light and glassed the nearest wheat field to make sure he wasn’t out messing with does. Once the sun got up, I went in and found where he’d bedded the 2nd time. Neither bed smelled of guts so I felt a bit better but still not great. One of my buddies, one of the most amazing blood trailers I’ve ever seen, found a tiny amount of blood heading up a cut, so we at least had a direction. While I left him alone doing his thing, I scoured the rim of the cut seeing if I could find where he may have stopped at the top. On an old, very worn out cattle trail, I found 2, 1/2” diameter drops of blood. The top of the cut heads out across a pasture for about 100 yards to a giant cottonwood grove on the neighbors property. We found him just on the other side of the fence. He either jumped it and it killed him or he jumped it and it didn’t feel good so he laid down right there and died. Unfortunately the coyotes got to him and had him literally picked clean from the neck back so I wasn’t able to see where I’d hit him. 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

rmscustom said:


> 8pt is mine. 10pt is my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turns out I underestimated the 8pt a bit. After getting the cape off and using a decent tape I got 154 2/8” gross. I’m kinda shocked. By far my biggest 8 and biggest bodied deer. Taxidermist said the cape measurements are BIG! and will be a determining factor in what forms are possible. 
I’m no professional scorer and I’m sure I’m off bit either way but I’m also sure I’m not far off. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

burns_312 said:


> Shot this deer Thursday afternoon. Unfortunately clipped a branch and hit him waaaaay back. I was instantly sick to my stomach. To make matters worse he bedded about 60 yards from me after the shot and there was nothing I could do but watch and hope he died, couldn’t get another arrow in him due to trees and knew I’d bump him if I climbed down. After about an hour, he slowly walked off and I could tell he didn’t feel well. Decided to let him be overnight as I felt it would be the best chance of recovery. Went back at first light and glassed the nearest wheat field to make sure he wasn’t out messing with does. Once the sun got up, I went in and found where he’d bedded the 2nd time. Neither bed smelled of guts so I felt a bit better but still not great. One of my buddies, one of the most amazing blood trailers I’ve ever seen, found a tiny amount of blood heading up a cut, so we at least had a direction. While I left him alone doing his thing, I scoured the rim of the cut seeing if I could find where he may have stopped at the top. On an old, very worn out cattle trail, I found 2, 1/2” diameter drops of blood. The top of the cut heads out across a pasture for about 100 yards to a giant cottonwood grove on the neighbors property. We found him just on the other side of the fence. He either jumped it and it killed him or he jumped it and it didn’t feel good so he laid down right there and died. Unfortunately the coyotes got to him and had him literally picked clean from the neck back so I wasn’t able to see where I’d hit him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitter sweet. I was there a few years ago. Made a less than perfect shot in the afternoon and the deer made it into private. I did what I thought was right and contacted the land owner and he asked that I wait until the next morning till about 9:30 cause he was gonna hunt so of course I had no choice but to agree. 
About all I found was a rib cage and a head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I’m planning on going back out to give it another try, I can only be gone 3-4 days this time, that being said I can go this coming weekend or the weekend after thanksgiving. To those of you that have hunted Kansas more than me, which dates would you pick. I’ll be hunting units 8/9 again and WIHA


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

JCole1993 said:


> I’m planning on going back out to give it another try, I can only be gone 3-4 days this time, that being said I can go this coming weekend or the weekend after thanksgiving. To those of you that have hunted Kansas more than me, which dates would you pick. I’ll be hunting units 8/9 again and WIHA


I would go the weekend after Thanksgiving.

Two reasons:

Mature bucks are more apt to be on the move searching for the last doe that's in estrous. "Lockdown" is less likely to be a factor.
Less hunting pressure than the first two weeks of November. Especially on WIHA.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

JCole1993 said:


> I’m planning on going back out to give it another try, I can only be gone 3-4 days this time, that being said I can go this coming weekend or the weekend after thanksgiving. To those of you that have hunted Kansas more than me, which dates would you pick. I’ll be hunting units 8/9 again and WIHA


I don’t know how 8-9 is but I’m in Unit 10 and the rut is kicking full bore. Chasing, big boys out recklessly, full blown action. My dad missed a mega yesterday midday, me and my son saw a 130 8 and a 150 10 dogging a doe at 60 yds yesterday afternoon, and I shot a good 8 today at 9:30. Still have till Saturday for the rest of the crew and with this cold snap coming I think it’s gonna get real good


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Filled another antlerless tag today! Saw two nice shooters but got no shot. They both were on a mission and would not stop. Passed on 2 smaller bucks. Things are picking up!!


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

In Pott County seems like they just came out of lockdown. Neighbors missed 1 and hit 1 tonight. Saw good activity on my trail cam today.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Things have been rocking a rolling in NCK, dad saw 11 bucks yesterday with one for sure shooter and another potential. Glassing our spot from the road in the evening, saw at least 8 different bucks with 2 mature but with does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

FIL was driving around last night and one of our hunting spots in that mile section he saw 23 does and 1 nice buck. Woof, too many does. That area always has too many. Definately not a good buck-to-doe ratio.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a hot doe with a buck in tow come by yesterday morning in the wind and she bedded a couple of times out in the pasture. He was fending off two other young bucks which were trailing. We finally ended up seeing three mature bucks milling around that action. I had this buck running a hot doe around the pasture this morning, then walking her through the pasture when I finally got his picture. A beautiful cold and crisp morning, but a slow morning for deer compared to yesterday in the warm windy conditions.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

We have been seeing a few in the evenings, not much of anything in the mornings. We passed these two so far..... hope this evening is active!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Txag02 said:


> We have been seeing a few in the evenings, not much of anything in the mornings. We passed these two so far..... hope this evening is active!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that second pic, make a good pc background!


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

BigDeer said:


> Love that second pic, make a good pc background!


Except for the bag of failure poured out in the middle, for a second the pic made me think they were actually hunting.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

sitO said:


> Except for the bag of failure poured out in the middle, for a second the pic made me think they were actually hunting.


Because it's guaranteed that a big buck will come to corn. [emoji849] 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

asmith4 said:


> Because it's guaranteed that a big buck will come to corn. [emoji849]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Or any deer for that matter. All I've ever got with corn is ***** and turkeys.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought in Kansas private land was marked with 300lb corn feeders. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

rmscustom said:


> I thought in Kansas private land was marked with 300lb corn feeders. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might be. Do you have land there?


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> It might be. Do you have land there?


Nope. Just see the feeders. I’ll feed on the poor man crumbs known as public


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

rmscustom said:


> Nope. Just see the feeders. I’ll feed on the poor man crumbs known as public
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just commenting on the overall pic. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Was driving in to the one property we hunt with my dad and son to move a stand. Coming down through the field and look over to see a nice buck standing on the field edge 200 yds away. Had my dad park in the middle of the field with a big cedar tree between us and the deer. Grabbed my bow and hopped out and sprinted over to behind the tree. Was able to use some scrub brush and a depression in the field to slither in to 40 yds. Got on my knees and got myself to together and peeked up and he was still standing there broadside! Drew back and settled and sent one. Unfortunately he turned right when I shot and I hit him in the ham. Saw blood spraying as he ran into the woods and was hopeful. Got the femoral and an easy 70 yd blood trail later we found him! Not the caliber buck I would usually shoot here but I don’t mind burning the tag when my dad and son get to watch me put on a successful stalk from the truck. Really cool day. Still trying to get my son one, lots of close calls just waiting for the right shot. He missed a 5 pt this morning but we still have a day and a half and there’s deer everywhere here.


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Well persistence paid off! Got my buck today. This old warrior was really tore up! His bottom lip was completely split, he had scrapes on his face, neck and shoulders and his scull was actually cracked on his left side! Been battling hard. I put him out of his misery with a perfect heart shot. It is kinda hard to see from the pic but he is a 10 point. He has crab claws on the front on both sides. Not sure what he might weigh but me and the farmer I am hunting on barely got him in the truck!


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Got it done on public last weekend. I had a bunch of pictures on this buck on a field edge and I moved in deeper to where I thought he might be living. Caught him chasing a doe and that was that.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

dusters84 said:


> Got it done on public last weekend. I had a bunch of pictures on this buck on a field edge and I moved in deeper to where I thought he might be living. Caught him chasing a doe and that was that.


Nice man giants in back to back years, well done!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Great buck! Congrats


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice one! Congrats


----------



## Sonny2020 (Dec 13, 2019)

sitO said:


> Except for the bag of failure poured out in the middle, for a second the pic made me think they were actually hunting.


Get off the high horse or get off of here. Don't need your elitist posts because if it's legal there's nothing wrong with it and it is hunting. And I live in MN where it is not legal putting out corn.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonny2020 said:


> Get off the high horse or get off of here. Don't need your elitist posts because if it's legal there's nothing wrong with it and it is hunting. And I live in MN where it is not legal putting out corn.


I have friends who bait and my dad does as well. That said, they aren’t blind to fact it’s not the same as hunting without a pile of corn. Hopefully it will be illegal one day in Kansas. It already is on public.
Baiting has almost ruined Comanche County.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

KSQ2 said:


> I have friends who bait and my dad does as well. That said, they aren’t blind to fact it’s not the same as hunting without a pile of corn. Hopefully it will be illegal one day in Kansas. It already is on public.
> Baiting has almost ruined Comanche County.


As long as there's outfitters. Baiting will be legal.


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> I have friends who bait and my dad does as well. That said, they aren’t blind to fact it’s not the same as hunting without a pile of corn. Hopefully it will be illegal one day in Kansas. It already is on public.
> Baiting has almost ruined Comanche County.


Curious as to how it has almost ruined a county?? Serious question. Like to know your thoughts as to why or how?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a buddy who flies a powered shoot, or whatever they’re called, out there regularly. There are no small feeders. Literally 2000+ pound piles of corn on nearly every piece of ground without cattle. How’s that hunting? He calls his local deer population “junkies”. Can people seriously not kill bucks out there anymore without yellow cocaine?


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

There are some areas where the deer patterns are completely changed by feeders and feed piles. Yes, it is legal as of now but I would love to see it end. I hunt the way I always have, hunt corridors to feed and near bedding areas when the time is right.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> I have a buddy who flies a powered shoot, or whatever they’re called, out there regularly. There are no small feeders. Literally 2000+ pound piles of corn on nearly every piece of ground without cattle. How’s that hunting? He calls his local deer population “junkies”. Can people seriously not kill bucks out there anymore without yellow cocaine?


It’s really something. I wasn’t joking when I said private land is marked and posted with feeders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Sonny2020 said:


> Get off the high horse or get off of here. Don't need your elitist posts because if it's legal there's nothing wrong with it and it is hunting. And I live in MN where it is not legal putting out corn.


…

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemue (Sep 29, 2011)

Hate to interrupt the current productive topic, but I managed to fill my tag last night. Hunted about a mile from where I have been all year. Hung a stand after school in the strong wind. Saw a doe at 5:00 then at 5:30 this guy showed up. Wasn't chasing just sort of cruising by. Definitely a right place, right time situation. Not a monster like many of you have shot, but a mature deer with some character so I'm happy. Sorry for the low quality picture. I'm not one to dress up, find a pretty spot, and hire a photographer for a 30 minute session for a deer. I always love following this thread and seeing all the incredible deer this state has to offer. Best of luck to all those still getting after it!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Great bucks guys! Very nice.

Since the corn comments by Sito was directed at me, I was just going to ignore it, but im happy to clarify.

When I come to KS, I hunt private land and am assisted in absolutely no capacity. No chance to scout before, no trail camera data, no stands hung, no farmer intel, no “corn pile” social,....nothing but permission.

I only ever have 5 or less days with a bow to make it happen. I often hunt within bow range of hundreds of acres of alfalfa or other crop. AND I will generally put out a bucket of corn along where i anticipate travel to be. If i can garnish a few extra seconds to get off a good shot (hardly ever seen a buck here stop to nibble as there is plenty of food every, but it does happen), Im happy to add that to my toolbox, along with more immediately effective items like scents, bleat, grunt, and luck.

Crucify that if you want, but I think you may have the wrong idea. Im not coming with a rifle to hunt a nice box blind over a corn feeder that’s been running for months. Its literally a bucket, lol.

I didn’t mean to cause a problem on this thread, just wanted to share a few buck pics.

To that end, it was a pretty slow week, but saw several bucks chasing yesterday, i think the moon being full and up ALL night has affected my daytime movement. Also, i got this great photo of a bobcat on a hay bale yesterday, with my iphone through binoculars.....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

As far a I'm concerned you don't have to apologize to anyone. As long as you are hunting legally and ethically you have the right to do as you please. Some of the people on here are just very opinionated and don't know when to shut up. By the way "Great Buck" !


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

In my last post to TXag02 I meant "Great Pic".


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I hardly saw any deer the last 2 weeks, took me a while to figure out why. The milo had not been cut for miles and the does would walk in and disapear and you could see the little bucks antlers while they were looking for the does.
Another reason is the deer that bed to the south in the pastures that normally go past us to the fields to feed where being re-directed to a feeder to the west of us. I was wonding why I would see deer walking over the hill going east and west south of us. The Louisana guys who hunt next to us had moved one of their feeders . They are nice guys and they showed me pictures of the bucks they had shoot during the youth and archery season. Not sure why they spend all that money for a lease and permits to shoot 1 and 2 year old bucks. Biggest one may have gone 120 inches on a good day...
the public land near where I hunt was full of trucks every day. I stop and talk to others hunting and did not see a picture of a buck taken that would go over 110 inches, but I always heard "saw a bigger one" I do not get it


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Drop-Em said:


> In my last post to TXag02 I meant "Great Pic".


 you can edit comments, put cursor over the 3 vertical dots in upper right hand corner, and click on the edit....

yep and great picture


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Dafis said:


> you can edit comments, put cursor over the 3 vertical dots in upper right hand corner, and click on the edit....
> 
> yep and great picture


Thanks, I'm a little tech illiterate but hey I'm old


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat this morning.

Saw 6 does/yearlings and 4 bucks. Bucks were all 2 year old or younger. Bucks were all solo just cruising.

Maybe go out thanksgiving morning and next weekend . FIL saw one the biggest bucks he’s seen just after 8 driving around. It was chasing a doe.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah all my son and I are seeing are dinks and does. Gonna get back after em after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Got Em (Jun 28, 2018)

I don’t care how people choose to legally hunt, but the abundance of feeders and box blinds on the private land was surprising, especially in an area of agriculture. 

We hunted public, but 3 guys at the camp were on 450 acres of private. They killed two 150s and a double beam buck that wasn’t special score wise but had character. 

They said they corn to keep does around because of lack of ag where they are, but they never hunt the corn piles. Guy said he was about 150 yards away from the corn and saw his 150” buck skirt the corn by at least 60 yards before walking by him.

May work great late season, but seems like during rut you are short changing yourself by hunting a bait pile that the bigger bucks have learned to avoid generally. In my time hunting, it seems deer react more negatively to pressure on a food source versus travel corridors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

I drove from Salina to Hays on Friday evening and saw multiple good bucks either dogging does or cruising in the daylight. My brother drove from Salina to McPherson Saturday morning to pick up his deer at Kreihbels and saw several good bucks out as well. I think the guys hunting this holiday weekend are going to put some good ones on the ground. Here's my buck from Nov. 10th and a bit of the story. Congrats to all who have tagged out and good luck to all still pursuing them. 

Wednesday morning, Nov. 10th I was about as low as a bow hunter gets. I had a set up where the wind changed to a bad direction. I should have bailed but you can guess what happened: a mature buck did exactly what he was supposed to and got down wind of me before I could get drawn. I know better (and probably said that to myself 1,000 times in the hours that followed) but didn’t act quickly and it cost me. I was pretty down but on the advice of my brother, I regrouped and went to a new stand we hung a month ago together. He had sat that stand for the very first time a week after we placed it and tagged out on a nice buck. While headed to the stand I was still replaying the morning’s failure in my head and didn’t notice two does in a plum thicket 30 yards from the stand and they flushed like pheasants as I got close. Another WIN for the stealthy predator… lol! I was cussing my lack of skill and focus as I tried to place the decoy out front and this time in the correct spot for the wind direction. I climbed into the ladder stand, sat halfway on the seat and was looking for a place to hang my backpack and bow to get settled in. Before that could happen a big doe jumped the fence and was going to pass right in front of my stand. My problem was the backpack I was wearing was hitting the trunk of the tree and I couldn’t get turned to my right and get into position for a shot. I managed to get an arrow nocked but couldn’t free the backpack no matter how much I leaned forward. Needless to say between the decoy and my commotion she didn’t stick around and headed north. I was really bemoaning my lack of hunting skills when I saw tines coming down the same trail the doe had used. The buck jumps the fence and is bristling up at my decoy. He’s going to be broadside at 25 yards in seconds. The only problem was I was still stuck by the backpack! I leaned as far forward as I could and forced it to slide across the trunk as I turned to my right. I got drawn as he was about to the decoy and stopped him. The shot was right on target and he crashed back through the fence and disappeared into the cedars. I had literally been “in the stand” for less than 2 minutes. It wasn’t a long blood trail, around 150 yards, but he ended up dying in a pond. Messy recovery and a wild day altogether but I couldn’t be more happy with the results. What an up and down roller coaster this passion is!


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

KSNimrod said:


> I drove from Salina to Hays on Friday evening and saw multiple good bucks either dogging does or cruising in the daylight. My brother drove from Salina to McPherson Saturday morning to pick up his deer at Kreihbels and saw several good bucks out as well. I think the guys hunting this holiday weekend are going to put some good ones on the ground. Here's my buck from Nov. 10th and a bit of the story. Congrats to all who have tagged out and good luck to all still pursuing them.
> 
> Wednesday morning, Nov. 10th I was about as low as a bow hunter gets. I had a set up where the wind changed to a bad direction. I should have bailed but you can guess what happened: a mature buck did exactly what he was supposed to and got down wind of me before I could get drawn. I know better (and probably said that to myself 1,000 times in the hours that followed) but didn’t act quickly and it cost me. I was pretty down but on the advice of my brother, I regrouped and went to a new stand we hung a month ago together. He had sat that stand for the very first time a week after we placed it and tagged out on a nice buck. While headed to the stand I was still replaying the morning’s failure in my head and didn’t notice two does in a plum thicket 30 yards from the stand and they flushed like pheasants as I got close. Another WIN for the stealthy predator… lol! I was cussing my lack of skill and focus as I tried to place the decoy out front and this time in the correct spot for the wind direction. I climbed into the ladder stand, sat halfway on the seat and was looking for a place to hang my backpack and bow to get settled in. Before that could happen a big doe jumped the fence and was going to pass right in front of my stand. My problem was the backpack I was wearing was hitting the trunk of the tree and I couldn’t get turned to my right and get into position for a shot. I managed to get an arrow nocked but couldn’t free the backpack no matter how much I leaned forward. Needless to say between the decoy and my commotion she didn’t stick around and headed north. I was really bemoaning my lack of hunting skills when I saw tines coming down the same trail the doe had used. The buck jumps the fence and is bristling up at my decoy. He’s going to be broadside at 25 yards in seconds. The only problem was I was still stuck by the backpack! I leaned as far forward as I could and forced it to slide across the trunk as I turned to my right. I got drawn as he was about to the decoy and stopped him. The shot was right on target and he crashed back through the fence and disappeared into the cedars. I had literally been “in the stand” for less than 2 minutes. It wasn’t a long blood trail, around 150 yards, but he ended up dying in a pond. Messy recovery and a wild day altogether but I couldn’t be more happy with the results. What an up and down roller coaster this passion is!


We've all been there! Great buck man. Lots of character!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonny2020 (Dec 13, 2019)

KSNimrod said:


> I drove from Salina to Hays on Friday evening and saw multiple good bucks either dogging does or cruising in the daylight. My brother drove from Salina to McPherson Saturday morning to pick up his deer at Kreihbels and saw several good bucks out as well. I think the guys hunting this holiday weekend are going to put some good ones on the ground. Here's my buck from Nov. 10th and a bit of the story. Congrats to all who have tagged out and good luck to all still pursuing them.
> 
> Wednesday morning, Nov. 10th I was about as low as a bow hunter gets. I had a set up where the wind changed to a bad direction. I should have bailed but you can guess what happened: a mature buck did exactly what he was supposed to and got down wind of me before I could get drawn. I know better (and probably said that to myself 1,000 times in the hours that followed) but didn’t act quickly and it cost me. I was pretty down but on the advice of my brother, I regrouped and went to a new stand we hung a month ago together. He had sat that stand for the very first time a week after we placed it and tagged out on a nice buck. While headed to the stand I was still replaying the morning’s failure in my head and didn’t notice two does in a plum thicket 30 yards from the stand and they flushed like pheasants as I got close. Another WIN for the stealthy predator… lol! I was cussing my lack of skill and focus as I tried to place the decoy out front and this time in the correct spot for the wind direction. I climbed into the ladder stand, sat halfway on the seat and was looking for a place to hang my backpack and bow to get settled in. Before that could happen a big doe jumped the fence and was going to pass right in front of my stand. My problem was the backpack I was wearing was hitting the trunk of the tree and I couldn’t get turned to my right and get into position for a shot. I managed to get an arrow nocked but couldn’t free the backpack no matter how much I leaned forward. Needless to say between the decoy and my commotion she didn’t stick around and headed north. I was really bemoaning my lack of hunting skills when I saw tines coming down the same trail the doe had used. The buck jumps the fence and is bristling up at my decoy. He’s going to be broadside at 25 yards in seconds. The only problem was I was still stuck by the backpack! I leaned as far forward as I could and forced it to slide across the trunk as I turned to my right. I got drawn as he was about to the decoy and stopped him. The shot was right on target and he crashed back through the fence and disappeared into the cedars. I had literally been “in the stand” for less than 2 minutes. It wasn’t a long blood trail, around 150 yards, but he ended up dying in a pond. Messy recovery and a wild day altogether but I couldn’t be more happy with the results. What an up and down roller coaster this passion is!


Great buck!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Stud! Very nice....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Super Buck! Congrats


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

KSNimrod said:


> The buck jumps the fence and is bristling up at my decoy. He’s going to be broadside at 25 yards in seconds. The only problem was I was still stuck by the backpack! I leaned as far forward as I could and forced it to slide across the trunk as I turned to my right. I got drawn as he was about to the decoy and stopped him. The shot was right on target and he crashed back through the fence and disappeared into the cedars. I had literally been “in the stand” for less than 2 minutes. It wasn’t a long blood trail, around 150 yards, but he ended up dying in a pond. Messy recovery and a wild day altogether but I couldn’t be more happy with the results. What an up and down roller coaster this passion is!


He's a great buck man, and it's nice to see someone actually hunting in the state!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Havent been around here much.
October was slow to start.. very nocturnal pre rut..
Spent the better part of 26 days cutting soybeans and milo.
Went thru an ugly week of covid, never been so sick, still not 100%
2nd week of november had its ups n downs, started to see the mature bucks, the past week has been on fire. Multiple bucks reacting to grunt tubes and rattling.
Getting very nice 170+ bucks on trail cam and seeing/taking amazing kill pics, including a 170+ 8pt and several much larger.
If they ban baiting, they have to ban food plots, both are bait.. just like water tanks out west, apple trees and a grove of white oaks.. 
Nothing has changed here.. same small group hating on bait, outfitters, non residents, people who lease property.. public land hunters who wont open their wallet and expect to hunt private for free.
Maybe the state should go otc for non residents, start selling them anyseason tags. That should be a popular change.
Think maybe i will just stay here in my "hick town" making some dreams come true.


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

zmax hunter said:


> Havent been around here much.
> October was slow to start.. very nocturnal pre rut..
> Spent the better part of 26 days cutting soybeans and milo.
> Went thru an ugly week of covid, never been so sick, still not 100%
> ...


Well said!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Good to see ya back Zmax. 

My son is back for the week from college. He sat out yesterday morning and didn't see anything. He was gonna try and go out Wednesday morning and I will try on Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you, 
Its a great week.. possibly the best.
We didnt get a good killing frost until nov. 12th..
Have had very little if any rain for 2 months..
Its dry, 60s today.
I will send you a couple pics.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I keep reading how good last week amd this week is but I see very little movement. Anyone else?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

asmith4 said:


> I keep reading how good last week amd this week is but I see very little movement. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Last week and the week before are my favorite. Tried thanksgiving week a few years ago and found it very slow. 
But I do public and apparently I expect to hunt hunt private for free so maybe that’s the difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

asmith4 said:


> I keep reading how good last week amd this week is but I see very little movement. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


I’m not seeing much movement either. Sat an all day’r yesterday and had one big bodied deer running at a pretty good click north of me about 175 yards and that was all I saw while in the blind. Didn’t get the binocs up quick enough to tell if it was a buck or not but I’m assuming it was. Saw 5 doe as I was pulling out. Just not seeing a lot of movement during the day on my place still.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Michael Pearce, former Outdoor Writer for the Wichita Eagle Beacon stated.. "he has done more big buck stories from the Thanksgiving week.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

A couple of the stands we hunt are on fence lines/hedgerows and while they are always good travel corridors this year they were pretty hard to see much out of since the hedge trees kept their leaves so late. In fact, the morning of the day I shot my buck I had to move as I had a buck get right in on me before I could do much simply due to lack of visibility. That same stand today would be killer! Kind of interesting how many variables there are to consider.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

asmith4 said:


> I keep reading how good last week amd this week is but I see very little movement. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


It can be slow until it's suddenly not. I've killed all of my deer the last week of October and first week of November, but historically our trail cams show the huge mature deer moving in daylight around the 20th through the 28th give or take a day or 2. I haven't filled my tag yet either I have been very selective this year, have had some real nice ones in front of me, just waiting on the one I'm after. I'll be out tomorrow afternoon, Thursday morning and all day Friday and Saturday.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I made the loop out of town this evening to look at things….saw a lot of deer but a lot of young bucks with big groups of does. Can’t find the one I’ve been searching for, maybe he’s locked down or maybe he’s dead, not sure.


----------



## bswill81 (Oct 18, 2021)

Well, first post this year. I've seen a lot of action, and plenty of deer. Got a couple really nice ones frequenting a pasture I hunt. Just put cams out Monday night, left for Texas Tuesday. Hopefully I'll get a pic of them by Sunday. I just put the cams on trails and fence crossings , haven't done the corn thing in years; usually provides me at least one pic of most the bucks before new year. Really wish I was home hunting today and tomorrow w the temps and wind, hope to be back out Sunday morning. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

KSNimrod said:


> I drove from Salina to Hays on Friday evening and saw multiple good bucks either dogging does or cruising in the daylight. My brother drove from Salina to McPherson Saturday morning to pick up his deer at Kreihbels and saw several good bucks out as well. I think the guys hunting this holiday weekend are going to put some good ones on the ground. Here's my buck from Nov. 10th and a bit of the story. Congrats to all who have tagged out and good luck to all still pursuing them.
> 
> Wednesday morning, Nov. 10th I was about as low as a bow hunter gets. I had a set up where the wind changed to a bad direction. I should have bailed but you can guess what happened: a mature buck did exactly what he was supposed to and got down wind of me before I could get drawn. I know better (and probably said that to myself 1,000 times in the hours that followed) but didn’t act quickly and it cost me. I was pretty down but on the advice of my brother, I regrouped and went to a new stand we hung a month ago together. He had sat that stand for the very first time a week after we placed it and tagged out on a nice buck. While headed to the stand I was still replaying the morning’s failure in my head and didn’t notice two does in a plum thicket 30 yards from the stand and they flushed like pheasants as I got close. Another WIN for the stealthy predator… lol! I was cussing my lack of skill and focus as I tried to place the decoy out front and this time in the correct spot for the wind direction. I climbed into the ladder stand, sat halfway on the seat and was looking for a place to hang my backpack and bow to get settled in. Before that could happen a big doe jumped the fence and was going to pass right in front of my stand. My problem was the backpack I was wearing was hitting the trunk of the tree and I couldn’t get turned to my right and get into position for a shot. I managed to get an arrow nocked but couldn’t free the backpack no matter how much I leaned forward. Needless to say between the decoy and my commotion she didn’t stick around and headed north. I was really bemoaning my lack of hunting skills when I saw tines coming down the same trail the doe had used. The buck jumps the fence and is bristling up at my decoy. He’s going to be broadside at 25 yards in seconds. The only problem was I was still stuck by the backpack! I leaned as far forward as I could and forced it to slide across the trunk as I turned to my right. I got drawn as he was about to the decoy and stopped him. The shot was right on target and he crashed back through the fence and disappeared into the cedars. I had literally been “in the stand” for less than 2 minutes. It wasn’t a long blood trail, around 150 yards, but he ended up dying in a pond. Messy recovery and a wild day altogether but I couldn’t be more happy with the results. What an up and down roller coaster this passion is!


As pretty as they get. Congrats


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Not much moving this morning with this cold front. FIL and my son sat on one property and didn’t see anything. I sat on another piece and rattled in a spike and a 2 year old 8 pointer. Saw 3 does.
Be back at it this weekend.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Took my nephew this morning hoping to put down a doe. Saw a spike and a young 8. First time I've been out since I shot my buck first week of November. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Any luck for anyone on this fine Thanksgiving day?


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Coyotehawk said:


> Any luck for anyone on this fine Thanksgiving day?


Slow this morning, wind was howling saw just two dinks in the 3 1/2 hours I sat this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

My boy finally had a nice whitetail approach before sunrise, wandered off before it was light enough to shoot. Had the same buck come back at sunset but my timing to pick him up and the timing of the deer didn’t blend well. Whoops. He will be back out this morning.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

I currently have a 120ish 4 year old bedded 25 yards from me… was not prepared for an all CC day sit but here we go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Will1616 said:


> I currently have a 120ish 4 year old bedded 25 yards from me… was not prepared for an all CC day sit but here we go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better shoot those bad genetics 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ol' sheepherder (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a western hunter that has been done for the year for quite awhile. Getting jealous reading about you guys chasing rutty whitetails!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well my 21 year old son finally got his first bow kill. 2.5 year old 10 pointer. 15 yard shot double lung shot. Ran about 200 yards and crashed thru a hedgerow. He was pretty stoked but thought he was bigger when we walked up on it. Haha. He hasn’t been hunting much the last 4 years being off to college and being a college kid. Sat 3 mornings this week without seeing a deer. I took him to a spot where I thought we would at least see some.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome! And Congrats!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Im looking for a chance with this buck.
I have a target buck from last yr.. havent seen him yet.. but its about now when he should/could show.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Im looking for a chance with this buck.
> I have a target buck from last yr.. havent seen him yet.. but its about now when he should/could show.


I hope you get him


----------



## douglasree846 (Nov 28, 2021)

zmax hunter said:


> Im looking for a chance with this buck.
> I have a target buck from last yr.. havent seen him yet.. but its about now when he should/could show.


Better luck next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

douglasree846 said:


> Better luck next time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next time what? Seasons far from over.. its just getting good on my farms.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

douglasree846 said:


> Better luck next time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh a troll account created just today to harass members here on AT.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah.. i know.. lol


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well my 21 year old son finally got his first bow kill. 2.5 year old 10 pointer. 15 yard shot double lung shot. Ran about 200 yards and crashed thru a hedgerow. He was pretty stoked but thought he was bigger when we walked up on it. Haha. He hasn’t been hunting much the last 4 years being off to college and being a college kid. Sat 3 mornings this week without seeing a deer. I took him to a spot where I thought we would at least see some.


That’s awesome! Congrats to your son and to you for being on top of the scouting/guiding. Well done, dad. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone hunt in unit 13? Just got permission on close to 1500 acres there for next year if I can draw again, some distant family own it and they do not deer hunt and only do a little bird hunting, I’ve never stepped foot on it but planning on going out in January to look around. Looks good on onX not much timber but looks like enough to hold some deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

JCole1993 said:


> Anyone hunt in unit 13? Just got permission on close to 1500 acres there for next year if I can draw again, some distant family own it and they do not deer hunt and only do a little bird hunting, I’ve never stepped foot on it but planning on going out in January to look around. Looks good on onX not much timber but looks like enough to hold some deer.


One thing that I've learned about KS that I would have never have believed if I didn't see it for myself...they don't need much timber to thrive. Three of the 5 biggest buck I've seen in my life were in areas with almost zero timber, at least timber as we define it here in PA...I once walked one shelter belt of hedge that consisted mostly of hedge and cottonwood trees, with an occasional oak mixed in...it was sort of a double hedge with large/old growth on either side of what may have been an ancient path or fence-line....it stretched across a 500 acre field...walking that line I kicked out at least a dozen deer including a couple of dandies. As far as I could see in any direction away from that shelter-belt was field (mix of ag, pasture, and scrub brush).

This season I pressed into some WIHA, there was a "w" of sorts of timber at the farthest end possible of access. Since I wasn't hunting and didn't see any vehicles parked, I didn't worry too much about making the trek across the wide open to that timber...as I suspected that timber block was LOADED with sign, rubs on trees the size of my thighs, scrapes every 50' in some spots. I saw two heavy racks get up and go as I approached and countless white-flag salutes from others. I am always amazed at how adaptive/resilient the whitetail can be...taking up residence at times in the most unlikely of places.

I do agree with Zmax too, if I've learned anything else about those KS big boys....they LOVE the cold; the colder the better. Thanksgiving week and the week thereafter always produce some monsters and not just because the firearm season opens, in fact, no one I know hunts KS with a firearm except in the very late season and only for doe management.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good stuff, Grizz.......congrats to both of you fellas!


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Tagged out on a beautiful 8pt this morning. Seen several others this year but this was my last day in Kansas until late December since I got finals coming up. Saw him cruising a ridge at 7:30, and had left my grunt call in the truck. I decided to give him my best grunt I could with my mouth and he came in and gave me an 18 yard shot! Top of heart and double lung, and he was down in 50! Been blessed by the Lord this year for sure! Not the biggest on the farm but he’s been around for a while and is old as heck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Will1616 said:


> Tagged out on a beautiful 8pt this morning. Seen several others this year but this was my last day in Kansas until late December since I got finals coming up. Saw him cruising a ridge at 7:30, and had left my grunt call in the truck. I decided to give him my best grunt I could with my mouth and he came in and gave me an 18 yard shot! Top of heart and double lung, and he was down in 50! Been blessed by the Lord this year for sure! Not the biggest on the farm but he’s been around for a while and is old as heck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and congrats! Looks pretty wide from that pic. If that was me andni mouth grunted I'm sure he would have bolted 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## burns_312 (Sep 27, 2007)

Little change of pace from the buck talk, hope that’s ok. 

I’ve always hoped my kids would enjoy some of the same things I do. As it turns out, Rudy may actually enjoy deer hunting more than I do. He begged me to try and shoot a deer this year and initially I thought age 5 was probably a year or two too soon. But he was persistent, so I told him if he could put 5 straight arrows from the crossbow into a small area on the target, I would give him a chance. He did it on his first 5 shots.

Thursday night we ventured to our lake property for our first attempt on Friday. Day 1 was warm and deer movement was slow, but he never complained. Rather than hunt again Saturday, Rudy decided he wanted to come back to town and hang out with his cousins one more day before they headed home. Last night we called an audible and headed to a different spot and got settled in. A group of 3 does made their way towards us but knew something was up and ran off before he had a shot. About 15 minutes later a single doe made her way to us. Due to where I was sitting in the blind I couldn’t see the deer and didn’t want to move. Rudy leaned into the scope and I asked how it looked. He said she was looking at us and wanted to wait until she went back to feeding before he shot. A couple more questions about her body positioning and where he had her in the scope and he said “yep, this is a good shot” as confident as could be. I flipped the safety forward and he touched it off. She instantly bolted back across the alfalfa field she came from, zig zagging at full speed. I didn’t see the impact and quite honestly had no clue if she was hit. He didn’t miss a beat and said he’d just smoked his first deer and he saw her crash 1/4 mile away near the county road. I was watching her too and while I didn’t see her crash, I knew roughly where she’d have crossed the road. A quick look for blood near where she was standing when he shot didn’t do anything to help my confidence as we didn’t see a single drop. We walked to the truck and headed down the county road towards where we thought she would have crossed. As luck would have it she was laying about 2’ off the road in the ditch, dead as a doornail. I couldn’t be more excited for him and proud of the way the whole thing transpired. I’m afraid I may have created a monster! Those 2 blade crossbow Rage’s are wicked!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

burns_312 said:


> Little change of pace from the buck talk, hope that’s ok.
> 
> I’ve always hoped my kids would enjoy some of the same things I do. As it turns out, Rudy may actually enjoy deer hunting more than I do. He begged me to try and shoot a deer this year and initially I thought age 5 was probably a year or two too soon. But he was persistent, so I told him if he could put 5 straight arrows from the crossbow into a small area on the target, I would give him a chance. He did it on his first 5 shots.
> 
> ...


Congrats to him! But how did she run 1/4 mile with a hole like that in her?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## burns_312 (Sep 27, 2007)

asmith4 said:


> Congrats to him! But how did she run 1/4 mile with a hole like that in her?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Your guess is as good as mine. I have no clue. Bolt was still in her when we found her so thinking maybe it bounced around as she ran. No chance it was coyotes as it was 10 minutes from shot to recovery and she was exactly where I would have guessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

27y from my stand..


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

burns_312 said:


> Little change of pace from the buck talk, hope that’s ok.
> 
> I’ve always hoped my kids would enjoy some of the same things I do. As it turns out, Rudy may actually enjoy deer hunting more than I do. He begged me to try and shoot a deer this year and initially I thought age 5 was probably a year or two too soon. But he was persistent, so I told him if he could put 5 straight arrows from the crossbow into a small area on the target, I would give him a chance. He did it on his first 5 shots.
> 
> ...


This right here is what it’s all about. My son sat with me this week for the first time and I didn’t care that we didn’t have anything come in to us. Teaching him about the hunt and spending the time with him away from all the other distractions of life is worth more than a pope and young hanging on the wall.

Well done to you, Sir. You just made a memory that your son will never forget.


----------



## burns_312 (Sep 27, 2007)

Coyotehawk said:


> This right here is what it’s all about. My son sat with me this week for the first time and I didn’t care that we didn’t have anything come in to us. Teaching him about the hunt and spending the time with him away from all the other distractions of life is worth more than a pope and young hanging on the wall.
> 
> Well done to you, Sir. You just made a memory that your son will never forget.


I truly appreciate that. Like I said, once the deer was in front of him, he did everything himself. Knew when she was looking at the blind to wait til she put her head back down, settled on the shoulder and got it done. He knew instantly he’d made a good shot, that’s probably what I’m most proud of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

It can still happen boys and girls. Stay at it!


----------



## jcpopejr (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice buck Andrew!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

He's worn out. In sanctuary, just going to leave him be... see if he will stick around and get some good growth next yr.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> He's worn out. In sanctuary, just going to leave him be... see if he will stick around and get some good growth next yr.
> View attachment 7513439


Go shoot that deer Brian!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Brian is such a tease..............growth for next year?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

bowhunter9 said:


> Go shoot that deer Brian!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its rifle season, , these are poor little Antlerfa deer, need their "Whitetail Safe Space" lol


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Its rifle season, , these are poor little Antlerfa deer, need their "Whitetail Safe Space" lol


True...guys in the area we hunt out there passed on a couple of dandies this week, hoping they make it to next year. The crew is mostly on doe patrol at this point, but you do learn the hard way that you can only control what you do,,,, and deer, well they love to roam; so getting neighbors on board can certainly help, but creating and maintaining true sanctuaries can play a major role.

That is a dandy you have there


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Its rifle season, , these are poor little Antlerfa deer, need their "Whitetail Safe Space" lol


I once knew a guy who killed a buck during rifle season with his bow… lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Im kinda hoping to pull in a giant.. late season.
Im not afraid to use my bow or the 300wm.. 
Must have venison for a 525 mile trip to Ravenden.
But might as well get a couple Does.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Im kinda hoping to pull in a giant.. late season.
> Im not afraid to use my bow or the 300wm..
> Must have venison for a 525 mile trip to Ravenden.
> But might as well get a couple Does.


Yeah bring on the doe’s for some snack sticks! Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Im kinda hoping to pull in a giant.. late season.
> Im not afraid to use my bow or the 300wm..
> Must have venison for a 525 mile trip to Ravenden.
> But might as well get a couple Does.


What's in Ravenden; family?

I've heard some waterfowl tales from that area, but in full transparency I am very green when it comes to waterfowl...only picked it over the last couple of years and have no one local who is interested...been to three different weekend seminars with DU, even placed in a couple of calling and staging comps they held which I thought was way cool....maybe they were just having mercy on a newbie...have less than 20 hunts under my belt with most of those being solo on public lands...I don't have a boat, but did bring my ocean kayak home this year...we'll see...


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a meat processor near Ravenden, Mennonite family, they make deer sticks worth the drive.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> There is a meat processor near Ravenden, Mennonite family, they make deer sticks worth the drive.


It’s to die for. They are GREAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Historically the odds of seeing a bigger buck on us have always gone up around Thanksgiving, after a lot of does have been bred. And it was true again this year. Over one 24 hour period we had some big bucks show up in front of one cam. We had a number of other smaller bucks show up in the same time frame so I'd guess there was one or more does in heat close to the trail cam which were drawing the boys out and together.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hawkfarm, if you need someone to hunt those bucks, I'm still holding a tag...........


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I with griz. That's to many big bucks. Bad ratio. Hit us up 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice Hawk.. same here.. multiple bucks showing up who i hadnt seen this season.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> There is a meat processor near Ravenden, Mennonite family, they make deer sticks worth the drive.


save one for me, when I come down this spring.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Better temperatures moving in to the first part of this week. Maybe we‘ll get a little movement.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

What’s everyone’s take on the high temps we’ve been seeing this year?? In my area in far SEK most of November was above average for temps and December is trending the same way. The coldest day after today in the 10 day forecast is the 11th and it’s forecast at 49 so really not that cold. After that most days are between 58 and 70. It seems the last few years our real cold weather is shifting into January and February and deer season is more like early fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannyesco (Mar 9, 2021)

Can anybody recommend me any good Kansas outfitters for the 2022 season? Me and my ol man got a point this year and don’t know of any good outfitters out in Kansas that have good success rates and such


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Mannyesco said:


> Can anybody recommend me any good Kansas outfitters for the 2022 season? Me and my ol man got a point this year and don’t know of any good outfitters out in Kansas that have good success rates and such


What part of the state are you interested in?


----------



## Mannyesco (Mar 9, 2021)

mlawsonhunts said:


> What part of the state are you interested in?


Anywhere that has big deer lol. we don’t care about what section of the state as long as the deer quality is good. We’ve never done a trip like this and probably are only going to do this one only so looking to make it count


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mannyesco said:


> Can anybody recommend me any good Kansas outfitters for the 2022 season? Me and my ol man got a point this year and don’t know of any good outfitters out in Kansas that have good success rates and such


You might check out 180 Outdoors in SE Kansas. They have a lot of repeat clients. If your expectations are along the lines of a 130-140” buck, they will accommodate you. Looking bigger than that, then start acquiring preference points in Iowa.


----------



## Mannyesco (Mar 9, 2021)

KSQ2 said:


> You might check out 180 Outdoors in SE Kansas. They have a lot of repeat clients. If your expectations are along the lines of a 130-140” buck, they will accommodate you. Looking bigger than that, then start acquiring preference points in Iowa.


Thanks for the advice. I already am getting points. How many does it normally take for it? And what are some good outfitters there?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Can you define "big deer"
If youre only going to hunt Ks once.. make it count. Hunt the Hashknife.


----------



## Mannyesco (Mar 9, 2021)

zmax hunter said:


> Can you define "big deer"
> If youre only going to hunt Ks once.. make it count. Hunt the Hashknife.


I’m from Florida and a big deer here is a 100-120 lol. We are looking for possibly a 150 and up. Obviously I know nothing is gaurenteed when hunting especially big mature bucks but we want a better chance at em. I just looked up hasknife. They look pretty sweet and legit. Thanks!


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> You might check out 180 Outdoors in SE Kansas. They have a lot of repeat clients. If your expectations are along the lines of a 130-140” buck, they will accommodate you. Looking bigger than that, then start acquiring preference points in Iowa.


I don't buy that notion at all, at least up here in NE KS. I see and pass 130-140 deer all the time..I worked for my friends meat locker for 3 years also and it was typical to see at least around a dozen bucks come in from out of state hunters that that would go around 150ish and up, most coming from public land to boot. So to think you need to get points and go to Iowa to have a good chance at something a few dozen inches above pope and young isn't true in my opinion, or maybe it's just the area I'm in..

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

There's no hunting at the Hashknife, just sitting...staring at failure piles, while your soul is sucked out like an old can of Easy Cheese.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thor3209 said:


> I don't buy that notion at all, at least up here in NE KS. I see and pass 130-140 deer all the time..I worked for my friends meat locker for 3 years also and it was typical to see at least around a dozen bucks come in from out of state hunters that that would go around 150ish and up, most coming from public land to boot. So to think you need to get points and go to Iowa to have a good chance at something a few dozen inches above pope and young isn't true in my opinion, or maybe it's just the area I'm in..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's your area for sure. I would rather hunt about any other area of the state for bigger deer. We might have more deer but look at the amount of out of states that come to se ks. I believe north and west of sek has bigger buck. My opinion so take that for what it is lol. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

sitO said:


> There's no hunting at the Hashknife, just sitting...staring at failure piles, while your soul is sucked out like an old can of Easy Cheese.


Weird...looking at the galleries all I see is smiles...
I passed several good deer this year because I just couldn't shoot them and feel like I ethnically killed them with cut corn 75 yards away and knowing there is a big mineral pit another 200 yards from me too. Just wouldn't be right to kill a deer like that next to all that bait..I just don't think I could have bared the thought of the great white hunter sitO knowing I didn't hide in the grass and shoot them with a longbow and flint chiseled arrows in nothing but sprawling timber with no food source In sight...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

sitO said:


> There's no hunting at the Hashknife, just sitting...staring at failure piles, while your soul is sucked out like an old can of Easy Cheese.


[email protected] you never give up trashing people. Ever realize other people don’t think like you and it’s ok??


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol, guys Sito does NOT care! He’ll forever be an advocate for the end of baiting in Kansas, and for good reason.

Thor, we hunted NC Kansas for a good number of years. There are some giants up north. I haven’t seen a 150” deer on the hoof in SE Kansas for a long while, on public or private. There are some for sure, but not a bunch. Fortunately, most hunters are very satisfied with a 130-140” deer.


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

What’s the good reason?? I’ve asked the question before when told it had ruined a county and never got a reasonable answer. Not trying to stir the pot just curious to your reasoning.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have passed several deer like this here in SEK this year. I believe many non-res hunters would have been thrilled with him. I should say residents too, a number of hunting buddies thought I shouldn’t have passed him.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

I kill better deer in public than Levi’s outfitter does on his leases. Haha
While that’s true and kinda joking don’t expect to get a once in a lifetime guaranteed trip no matter what you pay unless you’re in a high fence. 
I assume you’re looking at bowhunting. Maybe expect a 25% success rate on a good buck and a good buck ain’t a 2-3yr old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tsimmerson said:


> What’s the good reason?? I’ve asked the question before when told it had ruined a county and never got a reasonable answer. Not trying to stir the pot just curious to your reasoning.


CWD


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> CWD


fair enough. CWD will happen with or without baiting IMO. Deer are social animals. I respect your thoughts. I doubt that is SitO’s reasoning though. He just doesn’t like people shooting HIS deer in KS is my thoughts.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tsimmerson said:


> fair enough. CWD will happen with or without baiting IMO. Deer are social animals. I respect your thoughts. I doubt that is SitO’s reasoning though. He just doesn’t like people shooting HIS deer in KS is my thoughts.


He puts non-res hunters in his stands every year without charging them a penny.


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> He puts non-res hunters in his stands every year without charging them a penny.


fair enough. I’ll admit when I’m wrong. Surely his reasoning is not solely based on CWD though.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tsimmerson said:


> fair enough. I’ll admit when I’m wrong. Surely his reasoning is not solely based on CWD though.


His reasoning is he has a very strong, personal belief that it is unethical. And as you can see he’s not afraid to say it either.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> His reasoning is he has a very strong, personal belief that it is unethical. And as you can see he’s not afraid to say it either.


Nothing against you but that's laughable. So food plots, cut/standing crops, oak groves with an acorn crop, and fruit trees are all off the table and unethical also then right?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

What are the limits of ethical hunting? Compound bow, 80% letoff, hunting elevated, using scent elimination, camo, trail cams, cell cams? Is a food plot ok with him? A dropping acorn tree? What’s the difference?


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

He said he was looking for a hunting outfitter, he might possibly find one in KS that actually hunts...won't be easy.



Cheese


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

I know what he asked for. In your eyes Is it ok if he hunts with one that places him over a food plot?


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Western Kansas Food Plot


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Late to







the party, but in my defense, I not only have no wifi, but no running water where I stay when I hunt. A buddy I have there runs trail cams, but this one only showed up day or two before. This year the does we were used to seeing were non-exsistant. Only saw yearlings? . Not sure if it is the new neighbor filling all his doe tags, or the feral dogs we pick up on camera. But I have been blessed. Im a run n gun style bowhunter. This years buck, Nov 16, in a se zone. I do ok for my specs. I have yet to try any zones north of what I have drawn so far.


----------



## Sonny2020 (Dec 13, 2019)

sitO said:


> He said he was looking for a hunting outfitter, he might possibly find one in KS that actually hunts...won't be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese


Where did you shoot that antelope and how (over water hole)?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonny2020 said:


> Where did you shoot that antelope and how (over water hole)?


Not positive, but I think he’s a stalk guy when it comes to pronghorns.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mannyesco said:


> Can anybody recommend me any good Kansas outfitters for the 2022 season? Me and my ol man got a point this year and don’t know of any good outfitters out in Kansas that have good success rates and such


Kansas Whitetail Addictions and Moore ran by Jacob Moore.

I’ve never hunted with an outfitter but I personally know guys who have hunted with him and he runs a quality outfit. He’s in the SE part of the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldloggy (Nov 8, 2020)

A friend of mine has killed some big ones with crooked fork outfitters in ks.


----------



## Sonny2020 (Dec 13, 2019)

KSQ2 said:


> Not positive, but I think he’s a stalk guy when it comes to pronghorns.


Are you his spokesperson? Seems like you answer all his questions for him?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonny2020 said:


> Are you his spokesperson? Seems like you answer all his questions for him?


If I don’t answer them, they won’t get answered, he doesn’t care. I do consider him a friend. Perhaps I should let your questions go unanswered? Would you like that better?


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Any luck yet on post rut feeding for anyone? I haven’t been out in 2 weeks so curious if they're coming hard to the food yet.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Coyotehawk said:


> Any luck yet on post rut feeding for anyone? I haven’t been out in 2 weeks so curious if they're coming hard to the food yet.


Had big groups of does hitting corn last night when I sat, be interesting to see how they act next week with the warm front coming through. Going to try and get a few sits in before Christmas

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It’s pretty tough right now, I sat a usually active field this evening with one of our daughters trying to fill her tag the last evening of rifle. The deer moved VERY late. We need some cold weather, but the forecast isn’t looking promising.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Wondering if you guys can give an educated guess on this since these are both Kansas bucks. Been curious for awhile. Deer on the left is confirmed 208 lbs dressed. Deer on the right we didn’t have a scale. Same guy standing next to both bucks, he is 6’ tall exactly for reference. How much do you think the deer on the right weighed? I’ll never really know but my best guess is 250+


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

mlawsonhunts said:


> View attachment 7521517
> 
> Wondering if you guys can give an educated guess on this since these are both Kansas bucks. Been curious for awhile. Deer on the left is confirmed 208 lbs dressed. Deer on the right we didn’t have a scale. Same guy standing next to both bucks, he is 6’ tall exactly for reference. How much do you think the deer on the right weighed? I’ll never really know but my best guess is 250+


To hard to tell. Left deer looks like it's neck is bigger. Deer might not be lifted the same height. Pretty awesome getting 2 bucks! 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

asmith4 said:


> To hard to tell. Left deer looks like it's neck is bigger. Deer might not be lifted the same height. Pretty awesome getting 2 bucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Different years but yeah there’s some good ones around


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

mlawsonhunts said:


> Different years but yeah there’s some good ones around


One on right has a huge rack. Body's look about the same but like I said hard to tell. I got a scale from a buddy this year but haven't got to use it [emoji20] 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

asmith4 said:


> One on right has a huge rack. Body's look about the same but like I said hard to tell. I got a scale from a buddy this year but haven't got to use it [emoji20]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


I saw both in person and the buck on the right was much larger. Biggest body deer I’ve ever seen with my eyes


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Genuinely curious question for the guy that bashes baiting in every post on here, I don’t bait, I live in a state where it’s illegal and am just fine with it staying that way, but I won’t judged others on how they want to hunt, the argument I hear all the time about hunting over a corn pile is that it makes a deer come to one spot (they’re not wrong) unlike a corn field. That being said have you ever set over a active scrape? Used a grunt call or rattling antlers to call in a deer? Again just a curios question.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

mlawsonhunts said:


> I saw both in person and the buck on the right was much larger. Biggest body deer I’ve ever seen with my eyes
> View attachment 7521772


He does look like he's got a big ol gut on him in that pic!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

My dad sat in a new stand we put between a thick woodlot and a green wheat field tonight. Saw 4 good bucks headed to feed right at the end of shooting light.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Im surprised to hear the deer on left dressed at 208. Looks smaller


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

JCole1993 said:


> have you ever set over a active scrape? Used a grunt call or rattling antlers to call in a deer?



Yes, all of the above.

Jcole, let me now ask you something, be honest. Have you seen a deer, or other cervid, trained to come to any of those? Could that animal survive w/o them? Do those things naturally occur?

If I offer you, or anyone else here, $100 and tell you to put a trail camera over any of those things or a failure pile...and the one with the most pictures wins, what would you chose?


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

sitO said:


> Yes, all of the above.
> 
> Jcole, let me now ask you something, be honest. Have you seen a deer, or other cervid, trained to come to any of those? Could that animal survive w/o them? Do those things naturally occur?
> 
> If I offer you, or anyone else here, $100 and tell you to put a trail camera over any of those things or a failure pile...and the one with the most pictures wins, what would you chose?


I see plenty of deer hit scrapes, I wouldn’t call them trained but definitely very active at them, I suppose you’d feel the same way about a mock scrape as you do a corn pile? It’s not natural either, I’ve never hunted over a bait pile, and never had a trail camera over one either, it’s illegal in my county to bait at all unless you are within so many feet of a home (can’t even have mineral out) I’m not trying to argue with you, just trying to have a decent conversation about it.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

As am I. You know the difference, it's really not that hard to discern.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Im still trying to figure out how one man hunts (as long as its legal) is still of any concern to anyone else


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

hunterhewi said:


> Im still trying to figure out how one man hunts (as long as its legal) is still of any concern to anyone else


Lots of things that are legal and that used to be legal are not right…. How do you think change happens?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

rmscustom said:


> Lots of things that are legal and that used to be legal are not right…. How do you think change happens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its not right in YOUR opinion. That is solely your thoughts. Im sure you will tell us why its "wrong" though. I dont hunt piles, but im not against how someone decides tospend their time outdoors if its legal


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

A decade ago, i had 11 acres planted to corn and Eagle seed soybeans..together.. deer flooded the place all summer. After our 1st freeze, the crop/bait/foodplot was swathed and round bailed for cattle feed.. 26 large round bales of corn and soybeans..
The entire 11 acres had shattered corn everywhere.. 
Most any firearm could cover the entire failure pile.. the cows were happy, the deer and turkeys were there all winter.. because of the food source..several died.
No one will ever convince me that a corn pile is bad.. but a foodplot/crop field is good.
I have ran feeders, mechanicals, gravity, and just scattered/poured it on the ground.. sure, it pulls in all sorts of animals.. it has never been a guarantee to kill any buck.. most of the bucks get killed scent checking, in funnels, following Does, or simply travelling.. on a mission. 
95% of deer hunters hunt food sources.. personally, i have killed all of my large bucks hunting milo fields.. on timber edges..on evening hunts.. they were working their rub and scrape lines.
I guess if ihave to buy a tractor, planter, brushhog, and seed.. to legally plant bait.. so be it.. 
The feds allow a person to plant wheat, grow it to maturity.. then burn it.. for a Dove hunting bait plot.. but its illegal to broadcast seed wheat..lol
I keep seeing celebrity hunters with standing soybean bait plots.. and 400y muzzleloaders hunting the late season in Iowa..

Food is bait,..regardless how it got there.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Too much to ask to keep this thread for hunting discussions, other than the topic of baiting? It has started to consume this thread, which is not the intention of this thread. 

Went and swapped memory cards the other day. Last time I swapped cards was November 20th. Apparently I didn’t switch one of them back on, which was on a mock scrape. 🤦‍♂️ Another one had over 3900 pictures, most of which were from thanksgiving day and on. I’m getting heavy, heavy traffic at a feeder, but traffic appears to start right about last light and stays pretty consistent until about 830ish in the morning. I’ve got bachelor groups on camera pretty regularly too. Biggest bucks I'm seeing are probably 130’s if I had too guess. Nothing to brag about. Anyone else finally seeing some activity to feed? I also saw the most deer in fields that I’ve noticed all year, as I was traveling on Saturday evening. I bet I saw 40 deer in a 15 mile stretch. That’s what I’m used to seeing in my area, but I hadn’t observed that at all so far this year.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Lots of things that are legal and that used to be legal are not right…. How do you think change happens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legal is legal. Just because you are I don't think something is correct does not make it wrong. 
Thinking something is "Right" is a personal thing.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> A decade ago, i had 11 acres planted to corn and Eagle seed soybeans..together.. deer flooded the place all summer. After our 1st freeze, the crop/bait/foodplot was swathed and round bailed for cattle feed.. 26 large round bales of corn and soybeans..
> The entire 11 acres had shattered corn everywhere..
> Most any firearm could cover the entire failure pile.. the cows were happy, the deer and turkeys were there all winter.. because of the food source..several died.
> No one will ever convince me that a corn pile is bad.. but a foodplot/crop field is good.
> ...


Feds also allow “hot cropping” for ducks… plant 100s/1000s of acres of corn, rice, beans, millet, etc.. to be Left standing and for people to hunt it…. I’m with you Brian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Coyotehawk said:


> Too much to ask to keep this thread for hunting discussions, other than the topic of baiting? It has started to consume this thread, which is not the intention of this thread.
> 
> Went and swapped memory cards the other day. Last time I swapped cards was November 20th. Apparently I didn’t switch one of them back on, which was on a mock scrape. 🤦‍♂️ Another one had over 3900 pictures, most of which were from thanksgiving day and on. I’m getting heavy, heavy traffic at a feeder, but traffic appears to start right about last light and stays pretty consistent until about 830ish in the morning. I’ve got bachelor groups on camera pretty regularly too. Biggest bucks I'm seeing are probably 130’s if I had too guess. Nothing to brag about. Anyone else finally seeing some activity to feed? I also saw the most deer in fields that I’ve noticed all year, as I was traveling on Saturday evening. I bet I saw 40 deer in a 15 mile stretch. That’s what I’m used to seeing in my area, but I hadn’t observed that at all so far this year.


I’m definitely seeing heavy activity on my food plots but heavy with nocturnal. A few of my big bucks showed back up after the rut. I’m going to hunt around Christmas but once again the movement is heavy nocturnal. I am hung for some cold weather to get the movement a little earlier.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

This mid December weather is ridiculous! 75 degrees with 40mph wind gusting over 50. The majority of the season has been piss poor weather to boot. Looks like this weekend will be the best cold front of the season thus far. Hoping to see a slammer. Good luck to all of the others holding tags and keep grinding!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have high hopes for this weekend too. Season has been a drag, I haven't seen one true shooter -- my definition of shooter has changed the last couple of weeks lol, and we've hunted hard. Maybe the first arrow released this weekend?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

KSQ2 said:


> I have high hopes for this weekend too. Season has been a drag, I haven't seen one true shooter -- my definition of shooter has changed the last couple of weeks lol, and we've hunted hard. Maybe the first arrow released this weekend?


Good luck!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I hear ya KSQ2. Been a real tough year, weather has been bad. Either really warm or windy. 
Anyways, I'm giving it a go this weekend. Hope this cold will get things moving. 

I'm gonna try and sit in a stand Sunday that I haven't sat in all year. It can be good late season as long as the weather is cold. I'll be sitting between 2 bedding areas.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat this morning . 13 degrees when I left the house. Bought an Article Shiled body suit 2 years ago and haven’t had to use it until the morning. Let’s say I wouldn’t have been able to sit out without it. Saw only 4 does a couple hundred yards away.

Got a late start tonight. There were already deer in the field when I started in at 4:30. Had to do a semi loop around to my stand. Made it in undetected. Had 7 does and 4 bucks in the field. The 4 bucks ended up goin g by me at 25 yards.

Had a real nice bobcat come and sit right at the base of my tree. Sat there for several minutes. Got some good video of him. That made the hunt exciting.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

This young buck is one that I've watched all this year. He showed up before the first of December with what appeared to be coyote bite marks across his hamstring. The hamstring has since completely severed. I thought he would end up as yote bait but he's still hobbling round.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow that’s crazy


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well sat this morning for the last time of 2021.

Saw 9 deer, 4 were bucks. I was 2 rungs up my later stand at 6:50 and a buck walked by me at 15 yards. It was cloudy and extra dark and just couldn’t make out much of his rack but it looked heavy and he had a big body. The other bucks were small.

Anyway, it was a tough year battling warm and windy weather. But,Seeing my son get his first bow kill was awesome and I’m already thinking of next year. Congrats to all of the successful hunters this year. You’ll shot some good ones!!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, congrats to those who tagged some nice ones. Personally, I’ve named the 2021 season the season of suck. I haven’t shot a good buck since 2014, so I don’t judge the season by whether or not I tag a good one. But this year just sucked in all ways, pressure on public, weather, and an almost complete lack of mature bucks sighted. Maybe this week will change all of that, but if not, I sincerely hope next year is better!


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Yep the season of suck pretty much sums it up for me too. But I enjoyed every minute I was out there. Its supposed to be upper 60's to low 70's all this week. Yuck!! 01-02-2022 will be 27 for a high. Ya gotta love Kansas weather.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw that cruizer, I’ll prolly have a rifle in hand, trying to fill the freezer. It will be cold and the bucks will come out and taunt me.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

9 degrees this coming Saturday night. Screw you 2021! I’m like the rest of ya, time to get the 30-06 out and fill the freezer.

ETA:

On a side note, the wife got me some caribou gear game bags for Christmas so now I don’t have to worry about needing cold temps to hang my deer in. I’ll just hang them in the barn to quarter them out and stick them in the bags and a cooler to chill. She didn’t understand how I could be so excited to get “a bunch of dang pillow cases”. 
We also got my son a new bow. Got him a Bear Royale. Looking forward to getting him out and teaching him the sport.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I bought a doe tag but our deer population is so poor I don’t think I’ll shoot one.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

mopar17 said:


> I bought a doe tag but our deer population is so poor I don’t think I’ll shoot one.


That's my thought as well. I'd like to see the numbers improve a bit and my freezer ain't hurtin.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> I saw that cruizer, I’ll prolly have a rifle in hand, trying to fill the freezer. It will be cold and the bucks will come out and taunt me.


I will say I’ve seen more big bucks doe hunting January 1-3rd than I have any other time of the year besides the summer haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I got a shot this evening finally at an old 8 point we’ve had around for a while but never caught up with, after it getting late enough to decide he’s a shooter. Hit him a little too far back, I thought the shot was perfect, but like an idiot, I didn’t wait wait for him to take one more step in the adrenaline rush. The Mrs got the shot on video and it looks just about perfect, but it’s not. I’ll be looking for him tomorrow. Still ticks me off at myself just replaying the shot again and again.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> View attachment 7532086


Looks like money to me 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep that’s what I thought. Way too confident. The wife, daughters and I pushed in too far too soon, thinking it was a double lung hit. Blood was great at first, when it began to wane some we should have backed out. We continued to push for a while, and then baffled, I went back to the arrow. Yes, like an idiot I didn’t look the arrow over closely, just took a pic of the bright red blood on it. After picking it up I saw dark liver residue on the underneath side. Then I began to magically notice the other blood, though red, was not as red as I first thought.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Good luck KSQ2 ! I hope you find him tomorrow.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Raining here today. Hope you don’t get the rain. Good luck tracking him. In for the pics.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck KSQ2. Find that dude!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

No dice, 9 of us turned the entire area upside down, I got permission to get on the neighboring properties, we tried everything, including a dog. I’ll look the area over some more the coming weeks, but I’m not hopeful of finding anything. Buck season is over for me, I have a personal rule of drawn blood means no more hunting, unless the buck shows back up. There’s not enough time for that, and there’s simply no way he could have survived that shot anyway; so I’m hoping to get a couple does shot and be done. Crazy ending to a disappointing season, can’t blame the buck though, he did his part.


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Kansas from a long time out of state hunter as always I enjoyed my time in your wonderful state, being retired I was able to spend a lot more time on my land as well as others and as always found everyone I had the pleasure to meet and spend time with it was a pleasure as always.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

KSQ2 said:


> No dice, 9 of us turned the entire area upside down, I got permission to get on the neighboring properties, we tried everything, including a dog. I’ll look the area over some more the coming weeks, but I’m not hopeful of finding anything. Buck season is over for me, I have a personal rule of drawn blood means no more hunting, unless the buck shows back up. There’s not enough time for that, and there’s simply no way he could have survived that shot anyway; so I’m hoping to get a couple does shot and be done. Crazy ending to a disappointing season, can’t blame the buck though, he did his part.


Sorry to hear that. The shot looks real good. Did you get much penetration? I wounded a buck this year too and brought a dog in. The guy showed me a pic of a deer with a broad head in its heart. I guess anything is possible. 

It’s a terrible feeling.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark2180 said:


> Sorry to hear that. The shot looks real good. Did you get much penetration? I wounded a buck this year too and brought a dog in. The guy showed me a pic of a deer with a broad head in its heart. I guess anything is possible.
> 
> It’s a terrible feeling.


Yes, it was a full pass through with the arrow on top of the ground on the other side.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

KSQ2 said:


> No dice, 9 of us turned the entire area upside down, I got permission to get on the neighboring properties, we tried everything, including a dog. I’ll look the area over some more the coming weeks, but I’m not hopeful of finding anything. Buck season is over for me, I have a personal rule of drawn blood means no more hunting, unless the buck shows back up. There’s not enough time for that, and there’s simply no way he could have survived that shot anyway; so I’m hoping to get a couple does shot and be done. Crazy ending to a disappointing season, can’t blame the buck though, he did his part.


Man thats a bummer. Hopefully he will be back.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that KSQ2.


----------



## beargrasstx (Aug 3, 2021)

KSQ2 said:


> View attachment 7532086


Yeah, I was going to say too far back and understand about the adrenaline. It's hard in the moment


----------



## beargrasstx (Aug 3, 2021)

KSQ2 said:


> Yes, it was a full pass through with the arrow on top of the ground on the other side.


It's a dead deer, no question about that. Just a matter of finding him.


----------



## HOYT1983#VETERAN (Dec 30, 2021)

I only dream to hunt Kansas. Tennessee is all I have been able to do sense I lived here my whole life.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

HOYT1983#VETERAN said:


> I only dream to hunt Kansas. Tennessee is all I have been able to do sense I lived here my whole life.


6 years ago I was sitting here in NJ thinking the same thing. Do some research on somewhere with enough public land and put in for the lottery for that unit. Lots of state land and WIHA all over if you look. It’s as good as you dream it is!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

mlawsonhunts said:


> 6 years ago I was sitting here in NJ thinking the same thing. Do some research on somewhere with enough public land and put in for the lottery for that unit. Lots of state land and WIHA all over if you look. It’s as good as you dream it is!


Nah. No deer left. Too many NRs killing every deer on public. Pressure has increased 10fold in the state and the tags given out double every year because of greedy politicians. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Nah. No deer left. Too many NRs killing every deer on public. Pressure has increased 10fold in the state and the tags given out double every year because of greedy politicians.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you ever hunt Iowa custom?


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Thor3209 said:


> Looks like money to me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Looks borderline, and maybe too far back with that near leg back like that!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> you ever hunt Iowa custom?


Got 5pts. Back up for when I don’t draw in Kansas. 

With it getting harder to draw in Kansas and the reduced tags in the units I hunt I’m considering a spring iowa turkey hunt to get some scouting in for a head start. 

Sucks you didn’t find your deer. We’ve all been there. If you haven’t you’re either a lier or haven’t hunted very long. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Chit happens do your best to locate him and then move on.....it took me two days to find a buck once. Hit him back a bit, looks real similar to where you hit yours. Best of luck...


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

So... when do we start shed hunting?  This time of year it's always hard for me to wait but I always do better late Feb. to early March it seems. How about you guys?


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

KSNimrod said:


> So... when do we start shed hunting?  This time of year it's always hard for me to wait but I always do better late Feb. to early March it seems. How about you guys?


Earliest shed I've ever found was like on February 4th, I think. I don't know why I keep looking for sheds...........I'm lucking to find 1. I find more dead heads than sheds anymore


----------



## Oldloggy (Nov 8, 2020)

We find around 100 a yr. I accidentally found a big 14pt set on Christmas eve one yr


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a lot Oldloggy. I just had a 3 year old regular drop the right side between 5:11 pm and 7:14 pm on December 31. Got him going in two different directions on the same camera right off the farm yard. How far could he travel in two hours? Anywhere he wanted. And a few boys were still moving the ladies around last week so that widens the possibilities. And, if a vehicle came down the farm road the boys didn't hesitate and hightailed it before it got close. Still very very skittish, And even less chance of finding that shed until the snow melts. I was hoping but I didn't see it in the open in the farm yard. I watch until most bucks have shed and it's usually March.


----------



## Oldloggy (Nov 8, 2020)

Glass all the fields you have permission to be on. Not corn thats useless. Picked beans are great for horns. Dont walk any thickets or edges till march


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

A couple of my big bucks shed mid-December last year. Even a couple younger ones. Haven’t seen a side missing yet This year.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We found a little forkie side in the plot the night I shot that buck, which was the 27th I believe.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

21' was a solid yr. Ive seen worse.
My target buck was a no show, but im not surprised. I had what i believe to be a 170s 10pt at 40y.. he was nice.. scored a 170s 8pt for a friend,. Current trail cams have all bucks still packing antlers.. 
22' looks great, but no doubt will come with its challenges.. 
The nr draw in April/may will be interesting.. with over 10k already having 1 pt.. im sure the political wheels are turning, trying to figure out how best to exploit the current circumstances. 
Inflation will certainly be a factor.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I forgot that I took a picture of the first shed buck as he crossed the pasture a couple of days ago. And what I see more of right now. We do have a pretty fair number of good bucks that survived so far and could blow up next year. Only time will tell. I agree zmax, this year's nr draw will get real interesting if the legislature monkeys with it.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Coyotehawk said:


> Too much to ask to keep this thread for hunting discussions, other than the topic of baiting? It has started to consume this thread, which is not the intention of this thread.
> 
> Went and swapped memory cards the other day. Last time I swapped cards was November 20th. Apparently I didn’t switch one of them back on, which was on a mock scrape. 🤦‍♂️ Another one had over 3900 pictures, most of which were from thanksgiving day and on. I’m getting heavy, heavy traffic at a feeder, but traffic appears to start right about last light and stays pretty consistent until about 830ish in the morning. I’ve got bachelor groups on camera pretty regularly too. Biggest bucks I'm seeing are probably 130’s if I had too guess. Nothing to brag about. Anyone else finally seeing some activity to feed? I also saw the most deer in fields that I’ve noticed all year, as I was traveling on Saturday evening. I bet I saw 40 deer in a 15 mile stretch. That’s what I’m used to seeing in my area, but I hadn’t observed that at all so far this year.


Yep your right I dont start this thread every year to hear persistent bashing of hunters about baiting....the constant "failure pile" jabs do get a bit annoying to many. Guess those that use corn aren't as well endowed down below as those that dont use "bait".


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> His reasoning is he has a very strong, personal belief that it is unethical. And as you can see he’s not afraid to say it either.


its not welcomed on this thread....


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> its not welcomed on this thread....


Okay??? Been buried a few weeks, why bring it back up?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> Okay???


its all good man...I can clearly see Sito is a good dude, and so are you....us hunters benefit more when we work together despite differences than when we work to belittle and cut each other down...just wanta keep this thread positive....
On a different note looks like we better button down the hatches again...-25 wind chills 40 mph winds sub zero temps are once again on the way!


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Whipped up a nice pot of tag soup the other day, really didn’t taste too bad. Hoping our deer population will rebound a little, get some much needed rain and promote some better antler growth.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> its all good man...I can clearly see Sito is a good dude, and so are you....us hunters benefit more when we work together despite differences than when we work to belittle and cut each other down...just wanta keep this thread positive....
> On a different note looks like we better button down the hatches again...-25 wind chills 40 mph winds sub zero temps are once again on the way!


I understand your point, it just seemed a little late. That said, it's simply a part of archery talk, debate enters every single thread it seems like; but after a while, it gets buried and what's important -- seeing and talking about the thrill of bowhunting this great state again takes center stage. I don't do this often, but I occasionally ignore a user or two and it has helped me not get quite as caught up in the fray as I used to. Here's to a great, hopefully better for me personally, 2022 season!

Edit to say, I'm sure a few have ignored me too... lol!


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

mopar17 said:


> Whipped up a nice pot of tag soup the other day, really didn’t taste too bad. Hoping our deer population will rebound a little, get some much needed rain and promote some better antler growth.


Recipie?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

My own easy tag soup recipe. Buy tag. Don’t shoot and then use scissors and a trash can, no water. I use that recipe regularly. No tag needed to shoot my cameras. 

I planted wheat and as far as I can tell it’s the only wheat planted for some distance around. Deer are pouring into the wheat any time of day and the colder it gets the more that come. And more will come after they calm down at the end of the antlerless season. 

Surprisingly the buck with the severed hamstring is still hobbling around. Another buck with a broken leg hasn’t been seen in two months.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> I understand your point, it just seemed a little late. That said, it's simply a part of archery talk, debate enters every single thread it seems like; but after a while, it gets buried and what's important -- seeing and talking about the thrill of bowhunting this great state again takes center stage. I don't do this often, but I occasionally ignore a user or two and it has helped me not get quite as caught up in the fray as I used to. Here's to a great, hopefully better for me personally, 2022 season!
> 
> Edit to say, I'm sure a few have ignored me too... lol!



right on man!
bummer bout not finding your buck...it happens...but eats at a man for years....maybe you will find the rack in shed season and can get a salvage tag...peace and good vibes!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> My own easy tag soup recipe. Buy tag. Don’t shoot and then use scissors and a trash can, no water. I use that recipe regularly. No tag needed to shoot my cameras.
> 
> I planted wheat and as far as I can tell it’s the only wheat planted for some distance around. Deer are pouring into the wheat any time of day and the colder it gets the more that come. And more will come after they calm down at the end of the antlerless season.
> 
> Surprisingly the buck with the severed hamstring is still hobbling around. Another buck with a broken leg hasn’t been seen in two months.


funny stuff man!
its krazy how tough those deer are.


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey @Jerm , It's gotta be about time to start up the official 2022 Kansas Thread, ain't it?


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a love/hate relationship with Jerm:

I love all the huge antlers he shows us he finds during shed season

I hate all the huge antlers he shows us he finds during shed season


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> Hey @Jerm , It's gotta be about time to start up the official 2022 Kansas Thread, ain't it?


 alrighty then....lets get the 2022 party started!!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Jerm:
> 
> I love all the huge antlers he shows us he finds during shed season
> 
> I hate all the huge antlers he shows us he finds during shed season


funny stuff


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

21 was awesome. Looking forward to 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

